# ENDLESS SUMMER RESORT.



## schumigirl

***ENDLESS SUMMER WILL REOPEN **MAY 26TH 2021***​



*Welcome to the new thread for the latest hotel offering from Universal Orlando Resort...….


Endless Summer Surfside Inn and Suites sits at the top of Universal Boulevard and International Drive...….right on the same position Wet & Wild stood on. *











*This brand new hotel introduces extra affordability to your Universal holiday, with the lowest rates of any Universal Orlando Resort hotel. The feeling here is relaxed and easy, with a fun surf vibe woven throughout. In addition to sunny, beach-themed rooms, Surfside Inn and Suites will feature spacious, two-bedroom suites that sleep six, making it the perfect spot for families of any size to base their Universal Orlando Resort holiday. Surfside Inn and Suites will open in Summer 2019. A sister hotel, Dockside Inn and Suites, will open in 2020. Both hotels will be part of Universal's Endless Summer Resort, a vibrant and sunny retreat. 

Standard Room

A bright and beachy retreat for 4, this inviting 313-square-foot room offers two queen beds with separate bath and vanity areas. Pool View rooms are also available. 

2-Bedroom Suite

Step inside this 440-square-foot suite that accommodates 6. The suite feels like a beach retreat and features 2 bedrooms, one room with 2 queen beds and the other with a single queen bed. There is also a kitchenette area, a cool picnic table for meals and hanging out, and a bathroom with separate bath and vanity areas. Pool View and Water View suites are also available. *



*****THERE IS NO EXPRESS PASS AS A PERK OF STAYING IN THIS RESORT*****
​
*Surfside Inn and Suites opened June 2019 and is part of Universal’s Endless Summer Resort, a vibrant and sunny retreat. A sister hotel of Surfside Inn and Suites, Dockside Inn and Suites, will open in 2020.

Here, guests enjoy exclusive benefits like being able to breeze into the parks including The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™ and select attractions at Universal's Volcano Bay™ water theme park an hour before everyone else*. With complimentary transportation, it’s a quick hop between the parks and the hotel.*

*
750 guest rooms including 390 2-Bedroom Suites
Located in the heart of Universal Orlando Resort™ at Universal’s Endless Summer Resort
Exclusive Theme Park Benefits and complimentary transportation throughout the destination
Resort style pool and splash pad
Complimentary Fitness Center
Game room
Food Court
*


*USEFUL INFORMATION*
​


*Check-In And Check-Out Times*
Check-in at Universal’s Endless Summer Resort – Surfside Inn and Suites is at 4 pm, and check-out at 11 am. You may check out by television, phone, customer service e-mail, or express check-out box available at the front desk or traditional check-out at the front desk.
*Deposit Requirements*


The credit card will be charged at time of booking, and the deposit is equal to the first night's room rate plus tax. Full cancellation policies apply.
Please note, deposits are forfeited if you check out of the hotel prior to the check-out date.


*Accepted Forms of Payment*
The following major credit cards, as well as money orders and personal, certified and travel agency checks are accepted for deposits*:
​

American Express®
Diners Club International®
Discover®/NOVUS
Japanese Credit Bureau (JCB)
MasterCard®
Visa®

​
*Hotel Taxes*
Universal Orlando's Resort™ hotels will include applicable taxes to be collected each night of your stay, and they are included as a percentage of the room charge. 
Florida State Sales Tax: 6.5% 
Orange County Occupancy Tax: 6% 
Total Tax: 12.5%

*Cancellation Policy*
Five days or more prior to stay: full refund 
Zero to four days prior to stay: cancellation fee of one night’s room rate, plus tax. 
Please note, deposits are forfeited if you check out of the hotel prior to the check-out date.

*Hotel Address And Phone Number
Universal's Endless Summer Resort – Surfside Inn and Suites*
7000 Universal Blvd. 
Orlando, FL 32819

*Reservations*
Room Reservations: *(888) 273-1311*
Phone: *(407) 503-7000*

*Lost And Found*
If you believe you lost your item inside one of our theme parks, click the link(s) listed below. 
Universal's Islands of Adventure™: *click here*
Universal Studios Florida™: *click here*
Universal's Volcano Bay™: *click here*



*Rooms & Suites at Surfside Inn and Suites*



*Standard Rooms*

Bright, beachy, open and soothing, the extra affordable rooms invite the Florida sun in. Washed in the colors of nature, they evoke that coastal lifestyle that appeals to everyone.
STARTING FROM
*$85 .00^*
PER NIGHT, PLUS TAX, BASED ON A 4-NIGHT STAY
*Terms And Conditions*
*SEE ROOM DETAILS*​

*2-Bedroom Suites*

Families will feel like they’re at a beach retreat in these spacious, two-bedroom suites that sleep six. There is also a kitchenette area, a cool picnic table for meals and hanging out, and a bathroom with separate bath and vanity areas.
STARTING FROM
*$131 .00^*
PER NIGHT, PLUS TAX, BASED ON A 4-NIGHT STAY
*Terms And Conditions*
*SEE ROOM DETAILS*​



*Parking And Transportation*


*Transportation*
Value hotels offer complimentary shuttle bus transportation to the hub at Universal CityWalk for access to Universal Studios Florida and Universal’s Islands of Adventure theme parks. An additional dedicated bus route connects the Value hotels to Universal’s Volcano Bay water theme park.

*Walt Disney World® Transportation^*
Transportation to Walt Disney World® can be arranged through the Universal Orlando Vacation Planning Center (fees apply).

*Airport Transportation*
Shuttle service is available for hotel guests arriving at Orlando International Airport through Mears Transportation (fees apply). The departure point from the airport is at the ground transportation area on the lower level. From the hotels, it is at the porte cochère of each hotel. Guests booking vacation packages with Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations™ may inquire about adding round-trip shuttle transportation to their vacation package prior to arrival by calling *1-800-407-4275*.
*Rental Car Service*
Car rental is available in the hotel lobby. To make a reservation††, call *(407) 503-3156*.
*Overnight Guest Parking*
Self parking, $14 plus tax per night, per vehicle. 
Rates are subject to change without notice.
*Day Guest Parking*
0 - 5 minutes: Complimentary
5 minutes - 30 minutes: $8 plus tax, per vehicle 
30 minutes or more: $45 plus tax per day, per vehicle
Rates subject to change without notice.

*GUESTS WITH DISABILITIES*

All hotels at Universal Orlando™ are compliant with ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) guidelines in specially equipped guest rooms, and restaurants are wheelchair accessible.

*Sight And Hearing Impaired Features:*
Hearing Impaired Kits (that include a TDD relay service) are available from the front desk for use in any guest room.


*Experiencing the other Universal Orlando Hotels.




Guests of Universal’s Endless Summer Resort – Surfside Inn and Suites & Dockside Inn and Suites are encouraged to visit other hotels at Universal Orlando Resort to enjoy the sights and sounds, dine at select restaurants and attend special events. 


Please be aware that guests staying at our Value hotels are not permitted to access the pools or use poolside amenities at the Prime Value, Preferred and Premier hotels.



HOTEL SERVICES*

*Extra Person Charge*
​

*An additional charge of $10 per extra adult applies for more than 2 adult guests per room. *

*Laundry includes a credit and coin-operated washer and dryers.*
*Enjoy complimentary*** WiFi in each room and most common areas of the hotel, or upgrade to Premium Plus^^^ WiFi for optimal entertainment and business needs.


HOTEL POLICIES*

*Age Requirements*

*You must be 21 years of age, and provide proper identification upon check-in, to book a room at any Universal Orlando™ hotel. There must be at least one person in the reserved room who is 21 years of age or older.



Modifying Your Reservation*

*Modifications to existing reservations are subject to availability at time of change. To retrieve your reservation, click here.*



*Pet Policy*



*Universal's Endless Summer Resort – Surfside Inn and Suites does not allow pets but if you want to bring your furry friend, Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel®, Loews Sapphire Falls Resort and Loews Royal Pacific Resort all allow pets for a fee of $100†††.*



*Smoking Policy*



*All of our hotels are 100% smoke free. Our non-smoking policy applies to all areas of the hotels, with the exception of designated outdoor smoking areas. The cleaning fee for smoking in guest rooms is $250.



Severe Weather Cancellation Policy*
 *While an incredible vacation awaits at Universal Orlando Resort™, unfortunately we can't make guarantees about the weather, but your travel plans can still be stress-free. In the event that a hurricane or tropical storm warning is issued by the National Hurricane Center or a state of emergency is declared for the Orlando area or in your place of residence, within seven days of your arrival, you can contact our team in advance to reschedule or cancel your Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations Package, hotel room only accommodations and Universal Orlando theme park tickets booked directly with Universal Orlando, without any cancellation or change fees imposed. If you have purchased airline tickets as part of your Universal Parks and Resorts Vacations package, you may still be subject to cancellation and change fees assessed by those airlines. 




If you have purchased Universal Orlando products and services through third-party suppliers, travel agents or tour operators please contact them directly for information regarding their cancellation or change policies and procedures. The policy does not apply to certain special events, dining experiences or group related bookings. 

We want you to feel safe and will work with you directly to best accommodate your needs. If you have additional questions or need to change or cancel your travel plans, please contact a member of our Guest Contact Center team by calling *


*(877) 801-9720. *




*RESTAURANTS AND LOUNGES*




*Beach Break Cafe*



Take your pick from a variety of stations serving breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks. There's sure to be something to satisfy every taste in your group.



*Get Details*



*Sand Bar*



You might spend a whole day in the relaxing surroundings of the hotel's pool. And why not, when all your frozen drinks, cocktails, beer and wine are right here?



*Get Details*



*Starbucks*



Stop by Starbucks in the lobby for a morning boost or afternoon pick-me-up. Enjoy all your favorite coffees, teas and snacks.



*Get Details*




*Pizza Delivery*



When hunger strikes, pizza is only a call away. Have fresh-made pies delivered directly to your room. Available during limited hours.






*POOLS AND ACTIVITIES




Pool*



Kick back in the surfboard-shaped pool and soak in the sunshine. It's the perfect place to relax and play for the whole family.






*Poolside Activities*



Stay by the water with poolside activities such as Ping-Pong, Connect Four, and more fun family activities. Check with the front desk to find out what’s going on during your stay*.






*Fitness Center*



Stay in your fit zone even on vacation. Hotel guests can enjoy the complimentary state-of-the-art fitness center.






*Game Room*



Head to the hotel's game room to test your skill on arcade and video games.






*Universal Studios Store™*



You’ll find towels, tees, toys, toiletries and more at the Universal Studios Store™ conveniently located in the hotel lobby.






*Universal Vacation Planning Center*



To help you keep the fun going in the parks, we've got Universal experts in the lobby ready to assist with all of your Universal vacation needs, from purchasing and retrieving tickets to planning your day.



*BENEFITS*




*Early Park Admission* To The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™*



Enjoy Early Park Admission* to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™ and Universal's Volcano Bay™ one hour before the parks open (valid theme park admission required).






*Fun, Free And Easy Transportation*



Complimentary shuttle buses connect this Value hotel to Universal Studios Florida™, Universal's Islands of Adventure™, Universal's Volcano Bay™ and Universal CityWalk™. It’s just a quick hop between the parks and your hotel.






*More Than Just A Room Key*



Stay with us and get resort-wide charging privileges using your room key card. You can also use your key card for complimentary access† to select live entertainment venues at Universal CityWalk™ for the length of your stay.






*Shopping Made Simple*



Be carefree and carry-free when you shop at select stores in Universal’s theme parks and CityWalk™. We’ll deliver your purchases directly to your hotel, free of charge.







*Although I have a few pictures of the  new resort they are now around 7 weeks old, and they have moved along a bit since then...….so this is the latest image 


***Picture courtesy of BIORECONSTRUCT***










This is the view of the new hotel from Royal Pacific Resort Club Lounge in September...….











As always comments and questions are welcome...…...*


​


----------



## schumigirl

Some new images as of March 2019


First two are taken from Club Lounge at RPR




















































They are doing really well and ahead of schedule!!! Opening date has been moved up to June 27th!!


----------



## schumigirl

Held for pictures.


----------



## 1911

I was checking availability and it looks like they are taking reservations for august 1st. I didn't try and book a room though...


----------



## VacaPlanner2012

Very interested - 3 queen beds for same price point as Sapphire Falls.  Hmmm...does getting 6 in one room override the value of the boat transportation?  Worth pondering


----------



## schumigirl

1911 said:


> I was checking availability and it looks like they are taking reservations for august 1st. I didn't try and book a room though...



I have seen some Brits mentioned they had booked or were about to book.....I know they were spot on with dates with Aventura so hopefully this one will be the same and open as planed.


----------



## schumigirl

VacaPlanner2012 said:


> Very interested - 3 queen beds for same price point as Sapphire Falls.  Hmmm...does getting 6 in one room override the value of the boat transportation?  Worth pondering



It does look nice for larger families...…

We saw some of the concept art and it does look lovely inside...….little bit prettier than Aventura turned out.....


----------



## hannahinwales

Thank you!  Have been waiting for a new thread for this   Staying here 14-28 August next year.  Really pleased that we can walk to some offsite restaurants on I'Drive as we won't have a car.


----------



## schumigirl

hannahinwales said:


> Thank you!  Have been waiting for a new thread for this   Staying here 14-28 August next year.  Really pleased that we can walk to some offsite restaurants on I'Drive as we won't have a car.



You`re welcome...…..

There`s not much to say right now or add really, but we wanted to get it up and running as soon as possible.....folks are booking already and it`s always interesting to discuss rumours and possibilities as well as what updates they are making and folks opinions of them...……

It is handy for many restaurants, and cabs will be convenient too with no car...….


----------



## Disney Addicted

I have to say I'm torn between CBBR and Surfside Inn now.  I have booked both until we make up our minds.  The suite at Surfside Inn looks so much more appealing to me.  Especially the number of beds!  I love that hubby & I can be in the small room and each kid can have their own bed in the other room.  The room decor is more appealing to me as well.  The pools are more appealing at CBBR but I'm not sure how much time we would spend there as it is.

What I have not been able to figure out so far is CAN we walk to the parks?  CBBR has the pathway.  When I check out google maps, I don't think we can, but then on other boards people seem to be saying it will be walkable - just a bit longer of walk.


----------



## macraven

_They new hotel will have a shuttle bus

Would be a long walk from Endless Summer resort _


----------



## VacaPlanner2012

Based on the pics above and common sense (I think, lol), the I-trolley stop that was at Wet n Wild should be unaffected.  So, for a few bucks a day, the eating options increase exponentially! Along with evening options since the park closing time(s) are often thought to be too early.

Nearly free transportation to Sea World parks on I trolley (not sure how long it will take with all the stops along the way).


----------



## schumigirl

Disney Addicted said:


> I have to say I'm torn between CBBR and Surfside Inn now.  I have booked both until we make up our minds.  The suite at Surfside Inn looks so much more appealing to me.  Especially the number of beds!  I love that hubby & I can be in the small room and each kid can have their own bed in the other room.  The room decor is more appealing to me as well.  The pools are more appealing at CBBR but I'm not sure how much time we would spend there as it is.
> 
> What I have not been able to figure out so far is CAN we walk to the parks?  CBBR has the pathway.  When I check out google maps, I don't think we can, but then on other boards people seem to be saying it will be walkable - just a bit longer of walk.



It is walkable.........you have crossings on the main roads and sidewalks all the way along to where you can turn in to the car park area of the parks.....

Whether you would want to walk is another story........you could do it in 20 minutes or so.....maybe longer with little kids, but there’s no shade whatsoever from the hotel till you reach the bus/car area........then the rest of the way into Citywalk and the parks.

There will be a regular bus service to take you back and forward........I imagine it’ll be very reliable and regular.


----------



## jerseygal

This is a nice option for larger families. Interested to see the finished product!


----------



## lubichan

Reserved here from Nov 22-Nov 28! Truthfully, it was the price that drew me in.


----------



## Monykalyn

I booked for September for hopeful return to HHN, so unless a better AP rate comes up somewhere else...
Oh and my confirmation email said parking is $14/day.


----------



## macraven

My impression  is over night car parking will be  $27 a night to hotel overnight parking aT  $27 for the deluxe hotel I am booked at

It will be cheaper for me to fly and not drive to the deluxe hotel 

If I stayed at the bargain hotel, it is cheaper for car parking


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I booked for September for hopeful return to HHN, so unless a better AP rate comes up somewhere else...
> Oh and my confirmation email said parking is $14/day.



Yep, it’s showing $14 for overnight guests and $45 for day guests......

I thought it would be $17 overnight.


----------



## rebbyparker

Good morning.  This is probably a stupid question, but...We go to Universal in November coming from Michigan.  I've always gotten an AP for the hotel discount (among other things).  The families that go with us looked at this hotel, Endless Summer and really want to stay here this year.  I priced out a week and the prices are actually very reasonable even without an AP.  I'm assuming that it's the SMSM kicking in and I understand it's a Value Resort.  But it just looks so nice!  So my question is do I even need to get an AP this year?  Any insight will be much appreciated.


----------



## macraven

_You posted you are going one week

Compare what it would cost for 7 days of tickets vs the basic ap cost

Go with what will be the better deal for you

No idea at this point what ap room rates will be 11 months from now_


----------



## rebbyparker

Thanks, macraven.  We booked it and I'll compare as we get closer.  I think I was just surprised at how low the prices already were.


----------



## jacksdadcan

Thoroughly enjoyed our stay at CBBR a few months ago but this place looks very interesting! Potential trip this coming Nov planned and I am thinking this might get booked


----------



## mevelandry

I have just booked for a short pre-cruise stay in October! (I was surprised how cheap the rates were.)

Can't wait!


----------



## tinkerone

mevelandry said:


> I have just booked for a short pre-cruise stay in October! (I was surprised how cheap the rates were.)
> 
> Can't wait!


Us to.  What cruise are you on?


----------



## mevelandry

tinkerone said:


> Us to.  What cruise are you on?



A short three nights on Mariner of the Seas going to CocoCay.  

It's a "test cruise" to see if we'll enjoy RCCL.


----------



## tinkerone

mevelandry said:


> A short three nights on Mariner of the Seas going to CocoCay.
> 
> It's a "test cruise" to see if we'll enjoy RCCL.


Never been on Mariner but we have done Oasis and the Symphony.  You will enjoy RCCL.


----------



## mevelandry

tinkerone said:


> Never been on Mariner but we have done Oasis and the Symphony.  You will enjoy RCCL.



I'm very excited to try RCCL. I can't wait.


----------



## Dismamx2

We've booked 10 days at the end of October. Looking forward to some info here as it gets released and when the hotel opens.


----------



## Tygerlilly

We're loosely planning a 10 day trip to Orlando for next spring and considered several things: staying on site at Disney, staying on site at Universal, renting a condo, mixing all those options... I have to say, this may be the winner. The extra room with 2 beds for the kids sounds perfect. And with it being right on I drive, so many options for food if we want to find a cheaper meal or grab a quick breakfast somewhere.


----------



## MstrMouse

Hey everyone,

Planning our second trip to Orlando for Aug 2020 and considering this hotel.

Last time we stayed onsite Disney with a couple of nights at HRH. This time we won't be doing Disney, just Universal, Seaworld, Busch and possibly Legoland.

We don't drive so will there be shops and restaurants within walking distance? I've heard about the iTrolley, will that be an option from here?

TIA


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Looks like another beautiful place!!!

Not sure I’ll ever stay as I prefer to stay closer to the parks, and really enjoy EP, another good option for those looking for a great theme and easy on a persons wallet!


----------



## Glam

I've only ever stayed at HRH and RPR, but I'm taking the plunge to try this place in September. We added it on at the end of a disney trip. This will be my 4 yr old's first trip to Universal, and I would love to be closer to the parks, but we'll give this a try since it will only be 3 nights. This seems like a fun resort.


----------



## macraven

_Hope you do enjoy the stay there and share your thoughts with us after your stay _


----------



## aliciamakino

Silly Question..... looking to book a girl's getaway for Jan 2020. I see this Resort is scheduled to open in Summer 2019. What happens if there are delays opening? Would they just let us switch to another on-site resort? Or what if when it does open and we see "real" pictures we decide we would prefer to stay somewhere else, can we just switch? I'm super out of my element! Been to Disney a ton and got a good grasp on it, but the Universal side is all new to me. TIA!


----------



## macraven

_In the past, newly constructed hotels have opened on time 
Can’t imagine that hotel would have a 6 month delay past scheduled grand opening 

If you are not satisfied with the photos or comments of this new hotel after it opens, you can cancel your reservation and rebook a different onsite hotel_


----------



## jimsanfilippo

We're going mid-July and I'm strongly considering staying here.  We've only ever stayed at Cabana Bay on site before.  It looks on par with that and according to Google Maps, even though it's on the other side of I4, the bus ride is only 6 minutes compared to 5 minutes from CBBR.


----------



## schumigirl

jimsanfilippo said:


> We're going mid-July and I'm strongly considering staying here.  We've only ever stayed at Cabana Bay on site before.  It looks on par with that and according to Google Maps, even though it's on the other side of I4, the bus ride is only 6 minutes compared to 5 minutes from CBBR.



It is incredibly close to Universal.......only takes a few minutes by car. 

It does look to be a lovely place, as does the one opening the following year......I guess it’s going to be incredibly popular as it looks so pretty on the inside too!


----------



## Zakery

I like the walk from Cabana Bay to City Walk. Anyone know how will the walk be from from Endless Summer to City Walk?


----------



## schumigirl

Zakery said:


> I like the walk from Cabana Bay to City Walk. Anyone know how will the walk be from from Endless Summer to City Walk?



Roughly 20 minutes or so. Depending on your pace.......

There are safe places to cross and sidewalks too........


----------



## Zakery

schumigirl said:


> Roughly 20 minutes or so. Depending on your pace.......
> 
> There are safe places to cross and sidewalks too........


That doesn’t sound much worse than from Cabana Bay.  Thanks.


----------



## jimsanfilippo

Zakery said:


> I like the walk from Cabana Bay to City Walk. Anyone know how will the walk be from from Endless Summer to City Walk?


According to Google Maps walking from Cabana Bay to Citywalk is .7 miles (16 minutes).  Surfside to Citywalk is 1.1 miles (23 minutes).


----------



## tinkerone

jimsanfilippo said:


> According to Google Maps walking from Cabana Bay to Citywalk is .7 miles (16 minutes).  Surfside to Citywalk is 1.1 miles (23 minutes).


I've never walked it but the drive seems almost that long.  My perspective is definitely off, lol.


----------



## sunnyd_83

Anyone have a map that shows the relationship of this hotel to the rest of the Universal Orlando Resort?


----------



## macraven

_I find using google is a good way to find park maps quickly _


----------



## EmJ

sunnyd_83 said:


> Anyone have a map that shows the relationship of this hotel to the rest of the Universal Orlando Resort?


I've found maps that shows how the parks and resorts are arranged, but I suspect they are not to scale (I think they might be condensed to fit on an 8.5 x 11 printed page). Is that what you are looking for? I've also used Google Maps to try and approximate walking times between resorts, or between a resort and the park, but it doesn't show the walking paths. Still, I think that gives me an upper-end walking estimate.


----------



## sunnyd_83

I tried to google map things before I posted.  I saw some great maps of the current resorts and parks, but couldn't find anything with endless summer on it. I also tried to find a map of the area with wet n wild on it because I know ES is on the same spot, but couldn't find that either   I was just wondering the visual proximity of the new hotel to the rest of the hotels and parks.


----------



## Spike101

sunnyd_83 said:


> I tried to google map things before I posted.  I saw some great maps of the current resorts and parks, but couldn't find anything with endless summer on it. I also tried to find a map of the area with wet n wild on it because I know ES is on the same spot, but couldn't find that either   I was just wondering the visual proximity of the new hotel to the rest of the hotels and parks.




Look up on Google maps the I-Drive KFC and Walgreens right next to Universal Boulevard, the hotel is opposite those, on my way to the parks I walked past it every day on my vacation as I stayed at the Rosen Inn at 6327 I-Drive.


----------



## jacksdadcan

sunnyd_83 said:


> I tried to google map things before I posted.  I saw some great maps of the current resorts and parks, but couldn't find anything with endless summer on it. I also tried to find a map of the area with wet n wild on it because I know ES is on the same spot, but couldn't find that either   I was just wondering the visual proximity of the new hotel to the rest of the hotels and parks.



Hope this helps!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

sunnyd_83 said:


> I tried to google map things before I posted.  I saw some great maps of the current resorts and parks, but couldn't find anything with endless summer on it. I also tried to find a map of the area with wet n wild on it because I know ES is on the same spot, but couldn't find that either   I was just wondering the visual proximity of the new hotel to the rest of the hotels and parks.



 

The arrow is where the new resorts are at. This is off of the Universal app.


----------



## sunnyd_83

Yaaaay!!! Thanks so much DisneyLife! That's exactly what I was looking for.  Sorry JacksDad, I can't see the photo you posted for some reason  Thanks Spike, I appreciate your help too!


----------



## DisLiss

We're looking forward to trying one of these when we go next summer.   I was playing around with dates and rooms and was surprised to see I can already book either hotel for straight through 2020 already.  I'm trying to decide if I should hold off and see if there are any discounts for 2020 or if I should just grab it now while the going's good.     I'm wondering if they anticipate these being really popular as they are a lower price point.


----------



## macraven

DisLiss said:


> We're looking forward to trying one of these when we go next summer.   I was playing around with dates and rooms and was surprised to see I can already book either hotel for straight through 2020 already.  I'm trying to decide if I should hold off and see if there are any discounts for 2020 or if I should just grab it now while the going's good.     I'm wondering if they anticipate these being really popular as they are a lower price point.


_I would book next year now and pay the deposit 

Prices tend to go up and not down 

You can always cancel a booking and rebook again if you see a big price difference or special deal later _


----------



## DisLiss

macraven said:


> _I would book next year now and pay the deposit
> 
> Prices tend to go up and not down
> 
> You can always cancel a booking and rebook again if you see a big price difference or special deal later _



Good point!  I didn't stop to think about the fact that prices might go up once they are both open.  I'll book them now.  Sweet...it's always fun to finally book something for an upcoming trip!!


----------



## Wreckem

Currently booked for June 29-July 1. Hopefully opening goes smoothly. Checking it out with my wife to see if it will work for four people Dec. 23-26. The rates for are cheap for Xmas.

I don’t think you are going to see cheaper AP rates or regular rates then they already are.


----------



## jm106

I am jumping in to follow along with this resorts progress and updates. We are booked Aug 10-16!!


----------



## schumigirl

Some new pictures of this resort in second post...……

Will get some new ones again in May. 

Drive time from the entrance to Universal parking garage from this resort takes less than 90 seconds with one traffic light stop. We got through two lights. 

This hotel is very close to the entrance to the parking garage.


----------



## SPAM

Can’t wait to see it when it opens!


----------



## macraven

I bet you will
ll love it


----------



## biochemgirl

Will the pool be open this summer and what do we know about the pool area? I'm ready to secure August 21-25 and can't decide between here and CBBR (love it!).


----------



## schumigirl

New renderings released for Endless Summer......

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/new-universals-endless-summer-resort-renderings-revealed/


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We booked one night- August 13 before our 5 night stay
At Portofino starts. Since we won’t be landing until 6:30 thought we would just stay at the resort, take advantage of the food court and swim

We tried both Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls their first years and it was fun checking out a new resort!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We booked one night- August 13 before our 5 night stay
> At Portofino starts. Since we won’t be landing until 6:30 thought we would just stay at the resort, take advantage of the food court and swim
> 
> We tried both Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls their first years and it was fun checking out a new resort!



Sounds like a nice idea.....I`m sure you`ll enjoy it......


----------



## DisneyMomx7

It was a hard decision because we really liked Sapphire Falls for a one night stay, but we will have to pool hop over to SF to get our fix,!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyMomx7 said:


> It was a hard decision because we really liked Sapphire Falls for a one night stay, but we will have to pool hop over to SF to get our fix,!



We too like the pool at Sapphire....yes, it`s shallow, but the whole area is beautiful and very well themed.....food and cocktails are good too!!!

It was too cold for us to have pool time in March, but we hope to enjoy the pool again in May!! 

I am always surprised to read folks don't like this pool.....


----------



## EliPat

schumigirl said:


> I have seen some Brits mentioned they had booked or were about to book.....I know they were spot on with dates with Aventura so hopefully this one will be the same and open as planed.


Just Booked Aug 11 - Aug15, 2019.  Hopefully will be done at end of June as reported....


----------



## schumigirl

EliPat said:


> Just Booked Aug 11 - Aug15, 2019.  Hopefully will be done at end of June as reported....



I`m sure it will be.

They have even put the drapes on some windows already...….


----------



## EliPat




----------



## EliPat

macraven said:


> _They new hotel will have a shuttle bus
> 
> Would be a long walk from Endless Summer resort _


Interested to see how the shuttle bus will work.  Will it be a continuous back and forth Shuttle say approximately every 20 minutes.  Or will it be a particular scheduled departure in the morning as well as in the evening?


----------



## Minnesota!

Booking here for August.  I have never been to Universal, at all.  Can someone tell me - as alluded above - are we able to visit the pool areas at other resorts?


----------



## macraven

_Yes 
Stay onsite at any of the hotels and feel free to use the pools at any of the resorts 

Take your hotel room key with you_


----------



## schumigirl

EliPat said:


> Interested to see how the shuttle bus will work.  Will it be a continuous back and forth Shuttle say approximately every 20 minutes.  Or will it be a particular scheduled departure in the morning as well as in the evening?



They`ll run like Cabana Bay....regularly as needed.


----------



## mevelandry

We'll stay at this hotel in October. Got a great price for it... I think it already looks amazing!


----------



## mevelandry

jimsanfilippo said:


> According to Google Maps walking from Cabana Bay to Citywalk is .7 miles (16 minutes).  Surfside to Citywalk is 1.1 miles (23 minutes).



So it will be possible to walk to Citywalk from the hotel? DH and I like long walks, I'd be very excited to have the opportunity to walk over there.


----------



## schumigirl

mevelandry said:


> So it will be possible to walk to Citywalk from the hotel? DH and I like long walks, I'd be very excited to have the opportunity to walk over there.



Yes, it is walkable. 

There are walkways and crossings all the way. Many people walk along that way to and from the parks.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

I know it's not open yet, but can anyone confirm that the two bedroom unit has doors on both bedrooms? Thank you!


----------



## hhoope01

There are overhead drawings for the 2 bedroom suites on the hotel's website.  From those it looks like the layout is essentially a normal hotel room (just like a normal room at most any hotel) with a side room (separated by a door) for the 2nd bedroom.  So there is only one wall/door separating the main room from the smaller 2nd room.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

hhoope01 said:


> There are overhead drawings for the 2 bedroom suites on the hotel's website.  From those it looks like the layout is essentially a normal hotel room (just like a normal room at most any hotel) with a side room (separated by a door) for the 2nd bedroom.  So there is only one wall/door separating the main room from the smaller 2nd room.


Thank you!


----------



## mevelandry

hhoope01 said:


> There are overhead drawings for the 2 bedroom suites on the hotel's website.  From those it looks like the layout is essentially a normal hotel room (just like a normal room at most any hotel) with a side room (separated by a door) for the 2nd bedroom.  So there is only one wall/door separating the main room from the smaller 2nd room.



Hi!

Do you have the link for a similar plan of the standard room? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hhoope01

Here you go:


----------



## mevelandry

hhoope01 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 398353



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## EliPat

schumigirl said:


> They`ll run like Cabana Bay....regularly as needed.


 Thanks.... That is what I was hoping.  Haven't stayed onsite at Universal before so didn't know how the shuttles worked.  The last time we stayed offsite used the hotel shuttle and it only went over 1 or 2 times in the morning and picked up at a specific time that evening.  Wasn't ideal especially when I am used to Disney Transportation.


----------



## sandam1

EliPat said:


> when I am used to Disney Transportation.



Know that, at least in my experience with the existing "bus" hotels, Universal blows Disney completely out of the water when it comes to transportation. In our many trips to Cabana Bay (10+ over the past 4 years), I have had one memorable "long wait" for the buses. It was at park close and we wound up bailing and taking a rickshaw ride/walk back to the hotel. The standard at Universal is to have a bus waiting for you or there within 5 minutes. At park close, there is usually one bus loading and one bus waiting to be loaded. If you are used to Disney transportation, get ready to be spoiled by Universal.


----------



## mevelandry

sandam1 said:


> Know that, at least in my experience with the existing "bus" hotels, Universal blows Disney completely out of the water when it comes to transportation. In our many trips to Cabana Bay (10+ over the past 4 years), I have had one memorable "long wait" for the buses. It was at park close and we wound up bailing and taking a rickshaw ride/walk back to the hotel. The standard at Universal is to have a bus waiting for you or there within 5 minutes. At park close, there is usually one bus loading and one bus waiting to be loaded. If you are used to Disney transportation, get ready to be spoiled by Universal.



Good to know!


----------



## EliPat

sandam1 said:


> Know that, at least in my experience with the existing "bus" hotels, Universal blows Disney completely out of the water when it comes to transportation. In our many trips to Cabana Bay (10+ over the past 4 years), I have had one memorable "long wait" for the buses. It was at park close and we wound up bailing and taking a rickshaw ride/walk back to the hotel. The standard at Universal is to have a bus waiting for you or there within 5 minutes. At park close, there is usually one bus loading and one bus waiting to be loaded. If you are used to Disney transportation, get ready to be spoiled by Universal.



Thanks.  That is good to know.  Do you know what time the first bus is there to take guests to the park in the morning?  My husband is "A get there as early as possible" type person.  Does everything commando style. I'm getting excited for this trip!


----------



## sandam1

EliPat said:


> Do you know what time the first bus is there to take guests to the park in the morning?



I can't remember - or choose to intentionally forget it - because we aren't usually the first ones on the bus. But the front desk will tell you when you check in.


----------



## jacksdadcan

EliPat said:


> Thanks.  That is good to know.  Do you know what time the first bus is there to take guests to the park in the morning?  My husband is "A get there as early as possible" type person.  Does everything commando style. I'm getting excited for this trip!



Busses start an hour before park opening until (I think) 2AM for CityWalk.


----------



## EliPat

Not sure this question is appropriate for this Thread but does have to do with staying at this resort onsite.  I can purchase tickets on a website from work (that are a bit cheaper) as I work for a Government Agency.  Since I am staying on Universal Property will we have early entry to WWoHP or do I have to purchase the tickets along with my Hotel?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## hhoope01

If you are asking if staying at an onsite hotel includes a daily ticket into the parks, the answer is no they don't.  Park tickets are sold separately from the hotel rooms.  With that said, you will get Early Entry into the parks (assuming you have purchased a park ticket) when staying at any of the onsite hotels.  Separate tickets are not required for Early Entry.  Your room key will suffice for the Early Entry.


----------



## EliPat

hhoope01 said:


> If you are asking if staying at an onsite hotel includes a daily ticket into the parks, the answer is no they don't.  Park tickets are sold separately from the hotel rooms.  With that said, you will get Early Entry into the parks (assuming you have purchased a park ticket) when staying at any of the onsite hotels.  Separate tickets are not required for Early Entry.  Your room key will suffice for the Early Entry.


Thanks.  I understood that I will need to purchase tickets in order to enter the park.  My question was do I have to purchase a vacation package or could I purchase the tickets separately apart from my room and still get the early entry.   The tickets I will purchase are from a discount site.  I thought the early entry actually was part of the hotel benefits and not the park tickets but wanted to make sure. First time staying at a Universal property. Thanks again for your insight.


----------



## hhoope01

No problem.  Sorry I misunderstood your question. 

But to answer your real question, yes Early Entry comes with the hotel room, not your tickets.  So you can purchase the tickets from any authorized seller.


----------



## macraven

_Many buy park tickets from vendors that have the best deal

UO does not care who you buy them from but that you do have a park ticket _


----------



## MyOnlyHope

So my husband and I go to HHN every year (for three years now) with another couple. I *love* the two bedroom option that this hotel seems to be offering, but am really hesitant because we have always stayed at Sapphire Falls and absolutely love the boat access and pool area. We're considering staying two nights this year and the two bedroom option would be about the same for two nights as one night at Sapphire Falls. What do you all think - is it work going with this and booking it now (prices are INSANELY low)? I'm worried about the bus service, we've never used it. Also that the pool may not be quite as nice, as we usually skip the park during the day and just spend time at the pool and pool bar before heading in for HHN.


----------



## macraven

_Is it an option you could book both hotels since the price is decent for you now and cancel one ressie when you are sure where you want to stay?

Prices tend to increase rather then decrease once summer season begins

If the price at Endless Summer is better for you, make that ressie soon
Then wait for the reviews from those that stay there this summer_


----------



## MyOnlyHope

@macraven that’s not a bad idea. Since I live in Florida I usually wait to reserve the room until the Florida resident rates are posted, but I really don’t know if it’ll get cheaper than this. It’s a good deal!


----------



## kbelle8995

I am going to be in Orlando for a week in September.  We booked a couple of days here during our trip.  I'm keeping my expectations modest.  The location worries me slightly.  But the price was so good so we booked it.

Then again I like Aventura.


----------



## Eno

Just booked Sept 20 - 28, was a great price for a room with 3 queen beds.  Daughter (27) coming with us and a separate bed and door will be nice.   Have my HHN tickets for two nights and now to decide on which annual pass.  Will be going back at least one more time within the 12 months.  Its a two day drive for us but now retired so can go anytime.  Interesting that you can pool hop at the resorts, not like Disney that I am used to.  Might be nice to hit the parks early, swim at one of the resorts and go back in the parks later.


----------



## macraven

_Sounds like you have a great plan 
Check out the dates the ap you choose is valid ( for your second trip dates)_


----------



## schumigirl

MyOnlyHope said:


> So my husband and I go to HHN every year (for three years now) with another couple. I *love* the two bedroom option that this hotel seems to be offering, but am really hesitant because we have always stayed at Sapphire Falls and absolutely love the boat access and pool area. We're considering staying two nights this year and the two bedroom option would be about the same for two nights as one night at Sapphire Falls. What do you all think - is it work going with this and booking it now (prices are INSANELY low)? I'm worried about the bus service, we've never used it. Also that the pool may not be quite as nice, as we usually skip the park during the day and just spend time at the pool and pool bar before heading in for HHN.



We have never used the buses but have only heard good things about the bus service from Cabana Bay to the park, so I imagine Endless Summer will have a similar excellent service.


----------



## EveDallas

MyOnlyHope said:


> So my husband and I go to HHN every year (for three years now) with another couple. I *love* the two bedroom option that this hotel seems to be offering, but am really hesitant because we have always stayed at Sapphire Falls and absolutely love the boat access and pool area. We're considering staying two nights this year and the two bedroom option would be about the same for two nights as one night at Sapphire Falls. What do you all think - is it work going with this and booking it now (prices are INSANELY low)? I'm worried about the bus service, we've never used it. Also that the pool may not be quite as nice, as we usually skip the park during the day and just spend time at the pool and pool bar before heading in for HHN.



If the bus service is anything like it is at Cabana Bay, you have nothing to worry about. We've literally never waited more than 5 minutes (if that) for a bus coming or going from the hotel.


----------



## DisLiss

We booked Surfside last month for summer of next year just because the price was great.  I figure I can always change it later if we change our minds.  I'm hoping the bus service for these further away resorts will be just as good as always.


----------



## schumigirl

Some updated pictures of the hotel...….

From the Club Lounge at RPR









From across the road......






























It is coming along nicely and well on target to open on time as predicted...….it is a large hotel, but not as large as Dockside over the other side of the road......that is massive!!!! 

Will start a thread on Dockside nearer completion...….


----------



## gorkt

I just booked this hotel this weekend for Nov 7-9th then moving to Disney for a week.  I have two teens who are into Harry Potter and the combination of the room setup and perks sold me(having three total beds was key).  We have been to universal before but never stayed in a hotel there so I am looking forward to it.  I had a few questions:

1) Can I store my luggage at the hotel after checking out?  We are planning on spending the day at Universal, but will then leave in the afternoon/evening to check in at Disney.
2) How is Volcano bay in cooler months?   It looks like a really cool park, but the plan is to play it by ear and only go if it isn't freezing.  We could always take a day trip back there later in the week (we have the 2 day+3 day promo ticket). 
3) Would you recommend getting an express pass for the dates of our trip?  We have never needed one before.  My current plan is to see how the crowds are on the Friday (8th) and purchase one for the 9th if we feel we will need one.


----------



## macraven

_I have never had an issue checking out at RP and leaving my luggage with valet until when I leave in the evening 

Don’t think you will have any issues at your Loews hotel for your luggage hold _


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the pictures Schumi!
Delightful!_


----------



## CAPSLOCK

gorkt said:


> How is Volcano bay in cooler months?


On warm days in cooler months, it is great! Minimal crowds mean the slides pretty much stay "ride now" all day.


----------



## xultimatefanx

Haven't seen this posted yet. Some food/drink previews with a few pictures too. Fox35

*BREAKFAST:*

Bacon Egg and Cheese Croissant: _Served with breakfast potatoes_
Breakfast Pizza_: Sausage gravy, bracon, scrambled eggs, mozzarella, and cheddar cheese._

*LUNCH AND DINNER:*


Italian Ciabatta: _Ham, capicola, genoa salami, provolone, red onion, tomato, shredded romaine, pepperoncini, red wine vinaigrette_
SoCal Cobb Salad: _Chopped lettuce, tomatoes, avocado, blue cheese, bacon, hard boiled egg, and avocado ranch dressing_
Caprese Panini: _Tomato, mozzarella, fresh basil, balsamic glaze_
Pipeline Burger: _Beef patty, topped with caramelized onion, bacon jam and provolone cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, toasted bun_
Tofu Power Bowl with Baja Sauce: _Cilantro lime rice, quinoa, kale, red cabbage, pickled carrots_

*DRINKS:*


Orange Surf Board: _Orange vodka, coconut ru, triple sec, orange juice, and a splash of cranberry_
Tidal Wave:_ Endless Summer rum, peach vodka, gin, peach schnapps, orange juice, and pineapple juice_
Epic Sunset: _Vodka, mango colada, and Strawberry Island Oasis_
Toasted Coconut Mango Mojito: Coconut rum, mango, and mojito island oasis


----------



## tinkerone

xultimatefanx said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet. Some food/drink previews with a few pictures too. Fox35
> 
> *BREAKFAST:*
> 
> Bacon Egg and Cheese Croissant: _Served with breakfast potatoes_
> _Breakfast Pizza: Sausage gravy, bracon, scrambled eggs, mozzarella, and cheddar cheese._
> 
> *LUNCH AND DINNER:*
> 
> 
> Italian Ciabatta: _Ham, capicola, genoa salami, provolone, red onion, tomato, shredded romaine, pepperoncini, red wine vinaigrette_
> SoCal Cobb Salad: _Chopped lettuce, tomatoes, avocado, blue cheese, bacon, hard boiled egg, and avocado ranch dressing_
> Caprese Panini: _Tomato, mozzarella, fresh basil, balsamic glaze_
> Pipeline Burger: _Beef patty, topped with caramelized onion, bacon jam and provolone cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, toasted bun_
> Tofu Power Bowl with Baja Sauce: _Cilantro lime rice, quinoa, kale, red cabbage, pickled carrots_
> 
> *DRINKS:*
> 
> 
> Orange Surf Board: _Orange vodka, coconut ru, triple sec, orange juice, and a splash of cranberry_
> Tidal Wave:_ Endless Summer rum, peach vodka, gin, peach schnapps, orange juice, and pineapple juice_
> Epic Sunset: _Vodka, mango colada, and Strawberry Island Oasis_
> Toasted Coconut Mango Mojito: Coconut rum, mango, and mojito island oasis


There's also this DIS Universal podcast you may want to watch.  



Its all about the food and drink preview.


----------



## SPAM

I can’t wait to check out the whole menu!


----------



## dhenry63

I have booked from 1st of January till the 10th one of the suites. I love Cabana Bay and sapphire falls.  the price, that was a draw card. then when I read they would have a shuttle Bus that was the deal breaker. really looking forward to a new resort stay. and exsperiance


----------



## schumigirl

dhenry63 said:


> I have booked from 1st of January till the 10th one of the suites. I love Cabana Bay and sapphire falls.  the price, that was a draw card. then when I read they would have a shuttle Bus that was the deal breaker. really looking forward to a new resort stay. and exsperiance



I’m sure you’ll love it....

The shuttle bus will be ideal, and I’m sure it’ll be as reliable as the Cabana Bay bus seems to be from folks that have stayed there.


----------



## Maleficent53

If we are staying at a nearby hotel is it possible to use the shuttle bus from this hotel to the park?    Since we are patrons of the park with purchased tickets, would that be a viable option over walking into the park?


----------



## macraven

_Technically, anyone can visit the onsite UO hotels

Many take the water taxi or busses from city walk to the hotels to shop or dine

Only time the transportation system is off limits to those not staying onsite is during hhn as of midnight 

That is done so those visitor drinking at the hotel bar have a way back to city walk 
It’s a long walk depending on hotel they are at

Guests have to show their room key to use the water taxi at a specific time during hhn
(Think is is at midnight)

If you are staying offsite and want to use the shuttle bus at endless summer, do not feel you will have a problem 

Keep current with alerts or updates in case policy changes _


----------



## Maleficent53

Thanks Macraven for you input.   We will most likely end up staying at the new hotel but were also considering some of the others in the area.


----------



## Spike101

Maleficent53 said:


> If we are staying at a nearby hotel is it possible to use the shuttle bus from this hotel to the park?    Since we are patrons of the park with purchased tickets, would that be a viable option over walking into the park?



I was wondering about that too, my last trip in March I stayed just down the road on I-Drive, and I'll be staying at the same hotel in October.

I quite enjoy the walk to the park in the morning, but the walk back was I have to admit sometimes a chore (On a couple of really hot afternoons particularly), not unbearable by any means, but I think it really was the reason I didnt go the parks often in the evening as I didnt want to do the walk there and back again, and being on a budget I couldnt splurge for Ubers etc.

Methinks the Walgreens across the road is going to be a whole lot busier than it was on my last visit!


----------



## SPAM

Spike101 said:


> I was wondering about that too, my last trip in March I stayed just down the road on I-Drive, and I'll be staying at the same hotel in October.
> 
> I quite enjoy the walk to the park in the morning, but the walk back was I have to admit sometimes a chore (On a couple of really hot afternoons particularly), not unbearable by any means, but I think it really was the reason I didnt go the parks often in the evening as I didnt want to do the walk there and back again, and being on a budget I couldnt splurge for Ubers etc.
> 
> Methinks the Walgreens across the road is going to be a whole lot busier than it was on my last visit!


I think so too! The Walgreens will be super convenient.


----------



## Spike101

SPAM said:


> I think so too! The Walgreens will be super convenient.



I have to say that for me it was a life saver, breakfast cereal, milk, cigarettes, cheap snacks, oh all sorts, everything I needed was there!


----------



## jacksdadcan

Media walkthrough.. looks great!!


----------



## Maleficent53

just booked this resort for a 2 bedroom suite for late August.   Did not get the promo pricing but looking forward to staying in a (nearly) new hotel!


----------



## schumigirl

Maleficent53 said:


> just booked this resort for a 2 bedroom suite for late August.   Did not get the promo pricing but looking forward to staying in a (nearly) new hotel!



Fabulous! 

Oh it’ll still be new enough I would think........it does look so pretty......


----------



## gorkt

The walkthrough looks great!  Honestly, those rooms look fantastic for the money, particularly a family with a lot of kids or teenagers who want space. I can't wait!


----------



## kbelle8995

We booked this for September.  My sister/travel agent checked Disney, Universal and other Orlando hotels.  This one offered the best deal.  I mean $150 dollars a night for a Pop century hotel room.  That's a lot for a value hotel.  Even with parking fees we saved money.  I am already in love with colors and the style.  VERY BEACHY.


----------



## xultimatefanx

Just to let everyone know, you can't pool hop the other Universal hotel pools. This is usually allowed when staying at other Universal properties but not at this resort currently at least.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141824766686453766


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for this heads up!

Glad you included the source as this is new info for me and many

Maybe the no pool hopping will be lifted in the future when the “newness” wears off_


----------



## lubichan

That's disappointing but ultimately not surprising. They've got to draw a line somewhere, don't they? (and I say this as someone that's never stayed anywhere in Universal but am really loving the looks of this place so far)


----------



## jm106

I had read that and contacted universal to confirm no pool hopping. Disappointed and now I’m looking to switch to cabana bay even though I love ES theming and suite lay out is perfect. We use pools a lot going in August and since we aren’t going to volcano bay, pool hoppini g would be good for my family.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Huh.  We have reservations for both CBBR and Endless Summer.  I've really been wanting Endless Summer so both kids have their own bed and have been trying to talk myself into it with pool hopping.  This may be a game changer.  I'm surprised I didn't see it on their website before I booked nor was it mentioned over the phone.  Shoot.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Huh.  We have reservations for both CBBR and Endless Summer.  I've really been wanting Endless Summer so both kids have their own bed and have been trying to talk myself into it with pool hopping.  This may be a game changer.  I'm surprised I didn't see it on their website before I booked nor was it mentioned over the phone.  Shoot.


I'm curious as to how they would know your pool hopping.  It's not like anyone goes around and says lets see your room key.  Not saying its right to but really, how would they know?


----------



## mevelandry

tinkerone said:


> I'm curious as to how they would know your pool hopping.  It's not like anyone goes around and says lets see your room key.  Not saying its right to but really, how would they know?



They do ask for room keys sometimes. It happened to us at Universal hotels... and Disney hotels (before you had to unlock doors around pools).


----------



## jm106

I did make a change, poolside family suite $130 total(6 nights) more at Cabana bay, could have been $85 total. 
I have mixed feelings since ES looks so cool.



Disney Addicted said:


> Huh.  We have reservations for both CBBR and Endless Summer.  I've really been wanting Endless Summer so both kids have their own bed and have been trying to talk myself into it with pool hopping.  This may be a game changer.  I'm surprised I didn't see it on their website before I booked nor was it mentioned over the phone.  Shoot.


----------



## Matthew81

So to get to seaworld I need to check into the I Trolley?  What Restaurants within a 10 minute walk?  Is there a liquor store nearby?  Thanks for the info I read the whole thread!


----------



## schumigirl

Matthew81 said:


> So to get to seaworld I need to check into the I Trolley?  What Restaurants within a 10 minute walk?  Is there a liquor store nearby?  Thanks for the info I read the whole thread!



Bring up Google maps for that area and it’ll show you everything around and close by. 

Have no idea about I Trolleys or Seaworld.


----------



## lvdis

Have any of you stayed here yet? Curious to know your thoughts on the rooms/resort and if you've eaten any meals there.

I'm tentatively booked for 3 nights in December. It's a good deal, but I'm a little concerned about only having 1 bathroom for 5 adults and wondering how the breakfast offerings are.


----------



## Bethany10

Tim Tracker posted his walk-through. Looks like a beautiful hotel, and honestly peaked my interest due to both price and space. CBBR is a huge draw for us after our trip this year but that 2 bedroom suite looked fantastic for our needs. I'll have to keep an eye out for more reviews.


----------



## schumigirl

lvdis said:


> Have any of you stayed here yet? Curious to know your thoughts on the rooms/resort and if you've eaten any meals there.
> 
> I'm tentatively booked for 3 nights in December. It's a good deal, but I'm a little concerned about only having 1 bathroom for 5 adults and wondering how the breakfast offerings are.



Haven’t heard from anyone who’s stayed there yet......it does look pretty and hopefully we’ll get some first hand reviews on here soon.


----------



## tinkerone

Dis Craig and Ryno's review.  They stayed the night in a two bedroom.


----------



## tinkerone

I see there's a Walgreens across the street from Endless Summer.  Not being from the US I'm not familiar with this store.  I'm wondering do they sell wine?  Also, do they have grocery items at all?  I know they won't have as much as a grocery store but wondering if they would have the basics.


----------



## lubichan

tinkerone said:


> I see there's a Walgreens across the street from Endless Summer.  Not being from the US I'm not familiar with this store.  I'm wondering do they sell wine?  Also, do they have grocery items at all?  I know they won't have as much as a grocery store but wondering if they would have the basics.


The Walgreens I’ve seen when visiting New York were sort of big stores with mostly medicine, snacks, travelers items and usually a well stocked fridge area with drinks and some sandwiches. Prices are probably better at a WalMart though.


----------



## Bethany10

Walgreens is primarily a pharmacy. While they might carry wine, Walmart is going to have more of what you need and at better prices. Worth the uber or lyft charge if you don't have a car.


----------



## schumigirl

tinkerone said:


> I see there's a Walgreens across the street from Endless Summer.  Not being from the US I'm not familiar with this store.  I'm wondering do they sell wine?  Also, do they have grocery items at all?  I know they won't have as much as a grocery store but wondering if they would have the basics.



Their website shows they carry liquor. 

The one on Kirkman has a larger selection of liquor, beers and wines. It’s not somewhere we ever go into but it’s always busy whenever we pass.


----------



## wendlle

I was considering booking here until I saw the pool.
Wow, what a let down. 
I'd rather pay 3 times the amount and get a great pool area, express passes and walk to the parks.
I get what they are doing but for the amount of rooms that pool is no way near enough space.


----------



## blondie511

I took the advice and checked out Endless Summer Resort on Google Earth.  it is exactly across the street from a Walgreens, and it has a crosswalk for pedestrians too.  Checking their online inventory, you could easily buy groceries there for a week, simple stuff like cereal, milk, juice, lunch meat, and other stuff for sandwiches.  With a lot of rooms having a fridge and a microwave, eating a few meals in means more money to spend elsewhere in the parks!  I bet sunscreen is cheaper at Walgreens than it is in the parks!
     Across the street and to the right is an IHOP.  Across the street and to the left is a Subway.  There was also a local steakhouse, Asian restaurant, and another ethnic restaurant across the street too.  I am heading to endless summer in October!


----------



## Dismamx2

We will be there in October also. I've looked on google maps and there are plenty of restaurants etc with-in walking distance. I was hoping for a walk-way/gate right on the corner or close enough (across from Walgreens) where the actual entrance to the hotel is, but I watched a video review and it shows a fence all the way around the perimeter, the only way in or out seems to be the entrance/drive way down Universal Blvd. Only a few minutes extra walk but just to be aware. Be nice if they could make a short-cut for us to nip across to Walgreens


----------



## tinkerone

does anyone know yet if Endless Summer has a laundry?  I don't recall seeing anything about that.


----------



## tinkerone

DIS dinning review for anyone interested.


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> does anyone know yet if Endless Summer has a laundry?  I don't recall seeing anything about that.



Yes.



*Hotel Services*

Laundry includes a credit and coin-operated washer and dryers.


----------



## SPAM

tinkerone said:


> DIS dinning review for anyone interested.


yikes


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wow... that does not make me want to stay.


----------



## Matthew81

Someone please let us know how much stuff can fit into the fridge after you have stayed there.  A gallon of milk if you remove shelving?  Also there is no freezer right?  Best place to get ice?  thanks!


----------



## Wakey

The food here looks beyond bad, disgraceful in fact.

How do they think they can get away with stuff stuck under heat lamps, cold and soggy.

Value does not have to mean absolute crap.

Universal (Lowes?) has really dropped a clanger here and need to sort it immediately. I am here at the beginning of August and will not be going anywhere near the food offering. The promos they put out about the food made it look fantastic- misleading.

This guy couldn’t even finish his burger:


----------



## schumigirl

Wakey said:


> The food here looks beyond bad, disgraceful in fact.
> 
> How do they think they can get away with stuff stuck under heat lamps, cold and soggy.
> 
> Value does not have to mean absolute crap.
> 
> Universal (Lowes?) has really dropped a clanger here and need to sort it immediately. I am here at the beginning of August and will not be going anywhere near the food offering. The promos they put out about the food made it look fantastic- misleading.
> 
> This guy couldn’t even finish his burger:



I haven’t watched the vlog but doesn’t sound great. 

I don’t know anyone who has stayed there, but snippets I’ve seen around aren’t praising the food at all. Not good......Cabana Bay is a value but the food court is always being praised. 

You won’t see the Loews brand anywhere here. 

Hope you can come back and give us an impression of what the food looks like even if you don’t eat it.......


----------



## damo

Here's another review from someone who stayed.  They had breakfast and thought it was really good... 




Another one with the hits and misses...





Hopefully they make adjustments like Sapphire Falls did and end up with good food.


----------



## gorkt

Yeah, looks like the food isn’t great, but at that price point, it isn’t surprising they would cut a few corners.  I plan on eating mostly at city walk anyway so it doesn’t really bother me that much.


----------



## mevelandry

Thanks for all these infos... It looks like it's not exactly the experience we were looking for. We decided to switch to Cabana Bay Beach Resort.


----------



## SPAM

gorkt said:


> Yeah, looks like the food isn’t great, but at that price point, it isn’t surprising they would cut a few corners.  I plan on eating mostly at city walk anyway so it doesn’t really bother me that much.


That was my feeling. I hope the food improves with guest reviews but I will probably wat almost all my meals in the parks or city walk.


----------



## rastuso

I guess we have to focus on bad food, since the room is like half of a comparable one at Disney?  And pretend Disney food court food is fantastic value?


----------



## Grlpowers

WE have a 2 bedroom suite booked for august. For the price I think it will be great. We usually eat at city walk and international drive so I am not that concerned about the food.


----------



## Matthew81

Since a lot of us will be eating off-site and utilizing the I-trolley I would love recommendations for best pizza/burgers/Chinese buffet in the area?  I am assuming IHOP is best/closest breakfast place...


----------



## Maleficent53

xultimatefanx said:


> Just to let everyone know, you can't pool hop the other Universal hotel pools. This is usually allowed when staying at other Universal properties but not at this resort currently at least.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141824766686453766



Thanks for posting this note.    We had booked end of August for a week and were told specifically by the agent that we could use other hotel pools.   That was exciting news for us because we normally stay on property at Disney where that is not allowed.   My Grandsons would have been very disappointed if we had been turned away at the other pools.   We are now booked at Cabana Bay where our weekly rate is $150 less than at the "VALUE" resort.   Being a skeptic I had to see this restriction somewhere else and I did find it on USF website in small print somewhere.....


----------



## sandam1

Re. pool hopping - If you don't like Universal/Lowe's policy on this, please make sure that you contact the hotel and let them know. I'm hoping that they might change this policy if enough people complain.


----------



## macraven

_It’s only my guess that the pool hopping for the new resort will be lifted in time

When the last resorts opened up, there was a restriction for them on pool hopping there for a specific time period_


----------



## Disney Addicted

I ended up cancelling our reservation here.  I decided on CBBR.  For us first-timers it seems like a good choice.  We're closer to the park and have multiple options to travel (walk/bus/water) and we will use all of them.  We will have to share beds but we have the other room to spread out.  Sounds like we would enjoy the food better at CBBR and we'll be eating at least a dozen meals there.   Plus the pools/lazy river appeals to us more.

If we end up taking a quick trip back next year before our Seasonal APs run out, I'd like to give Surfside Inn a try then.  I still love love love the color scheme and the 3 queen beds!


----------



## sandam1

macraven said:


> It’s only my guess that the pool hopping for the new resort will be lifted in time



Here's hoping. 

For our September visit, it probably won't be an issue since we are only staying there one night (after a 3-night stay at RP), but the restriction is definitely deterring me from even looking at it for December and February.


----------



## Dismamx2

Is it too early to be concerned about the reviews of this hotel yet? I don't like reading that the rooms aren't being cleaned, just trash taken out and towels changed? We are booked for 9 nights so that's not going to be pleasant :| I'm not so worried about not being able to pool hop but it is nice to have that option.

Thinking about changing to Aventura or Cabana Bay!


----------



## Dis_Fan

Dismamx2 said:


> Is it too early to be concerned about the reviews of this hotel yet? I don't like reading that the rooms aren't being cleaned, just trash taken out and towels changed? We are booked for 9 nights so that's not going to be pleasant :| I'm not so worried about not being able to pool hop but it is nice to have that option.
> 
> Thinking about changing to Aventura or Cabana Bay!



Endless Summer has a different housekeeping schedule then other resorts because of the Value designation. 9 nights should give you a couple of days of full housekeeping services with the rest being more straighten ups and refreshes. It is a intentional practice for that hotel, not housekeeping doing a bad job (unless they are doing a bad job independent of the policy).


----------



## Dismamx2

Dis_Fan said:


> Endless Summer has a different housekeeping schedule then other resorts because of the Value designation. 9 nights should give you a couple of days of full housekeeping services with the rest being more straighten ups and refreshes. It is a intentional practice for that hotel, not housekeeping doing a bad job (unless they are doing a bad job independent of the policy).


Thank you! I wasn't aware of the different schedule.


----------



## Jellybass

Can anyone actually explain the housekeeping? I keep reading different things as to when they clean and what they clean.


----------



## macraven

Usually get guests reviews after they stay at a newly opened resort on the boards here

Have you checked some of the other sites on the Internet?
Trip advisor maybe?


----------



## Jellybass

I called and got a response. Seems they make the beds, refresh the towels and shampoo/soap every day and empty the trash. The full cleaning only happens once every seven days if you are staying that long.


----------



## Dismamx2

Jellybass said:


> I called and got a response. Seems they make the beds, refresh the towels and shampoo/soap every day and empty the trash. The full cleaning only happens once every seven days if you are staying that long.


 
Thanks for requesting the information!


----------



## GlendaO

I’m planning on utilizing the shuttle to the parks most days. But one day, we’re planning on leaving early and going into Orlando. If I drive to the Universal parking garage, will I pay parking as a guest at the hotel?


----------



## macraven

Hotel guests (onsite) pay for the park garage parking


----------



## schumigirl

GlendaO said:


> I’m planning on utilizing the shuttle to the parks most days. But one day, we’re planning on leaving early and going into Orlando. If I drive to the Universal parking garage, will I pay parking as a guest at the hotel?



You`d be better just going by shuttle bus as normal and taking the shuttle bus back then get in your car. 

The buses will run regularly. Won`t add long to your journey.


----------



## GlendaO

Thanks! Shuttle it is


----------



## lubichan

Any personal experiences yet? I had to change my dates -- cut the trip short by one day to score the 'Free' Dining Promo at Disney, and there were no Standard rooms available, so I had to switch to Standard Pool View.


----------



## EveDallas

Does anyone know if the regular rooms include refrigerators? If not, is it possible to request a fridge and a microwave? Or is their a microwave for use in the food court? I am traveling in Dec and one of my family members is in kidney failure and on dialysis, so some meds need to be kept cold and he needs to be able to heat a pad for his back to ease pain after sitting for hours during dialysis.


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> Does anyone know if the regular rooms include refrigerators? If not, is it possible to request a fridge and a microwave? Or is their a microwave for use in the food court? I am traveling in Dec and one of my family members is in kidney failure and on dialysis, so some meds need to be kept cold and he needs to be able to heat a pad for his back to ease pain after sitting for hours during dialysis.



Standard rooms have a small refrigerator Eve......the two bedroom suites have a microwave listed, so there are microwaves there. 

Not sure about the food court, sorry. Hopefully someone who’s been will come along and tell you. Although food courts usually do have one.


----------



## mdsouth

jm106 said:


> I had read that and contacted universal to confirm no pool hopping. Disappointed and now I’m looking to switch to cabana bay even though I love ES theming and suite lay out is perfect. We use pools a lot going in August and since we aren’t going to volcano bay, pool hoppini g would be good for my family.


I never knew you could pool hop between the resorts at Universal.  I have never been to Universal and am just now starting my planning for a trip in June 2020.  This is good information to know as I compare resorts.  



tinkerone said:


> I see there's a Walgreens across the street from Endless Summer.  Not being from the US I'm not familiar with this store.  I'm wondering do they sell wine?  Also, do they have grocery items at all?  I know they won't have as much as a grocery store but wondering if they would have the basics.



Yes, Walgreen's will have the basic foods, bread, milk, cereal, lunch meat, some packaged foods (mac and cheese) etc, chips, as well as liquirfood and liquor.  It really will be nice to have it so close to this resort.  



blondie511 said:


> I took the advice and checked out Endless Summer Resort on Google Earth.  it is exactly across the street from a Walgreens, and it has a crosswalk for pedestrians too.  Checking their online inventory, you could easily buy groceries there for a week, simple stuff like cereal, milk, juice, lunch meat, and other stuff for sandwiches.  With a lot of rooms having a fridge and a microwave, eating a few meals in means more money to spend elsewhere in the parks!  I bet sunscreen is cheaper at Walgreens than it is in the parks!
> Across the street and to the right is an IHOP.  Across the street and to the left is a Subway.  There was also a local steakhouse, Asian restaurant, and another ethnic restaurant across the street too.  I am heading to endless summer in October!



Good news for the budget!



EveDallas said:


> Does anyone know if the regular rooms include refrigerators? If not, is it possible to request a fridge and a microwave? Or is their a microwave for use in the food court? I am traveling in Dec and one of my family members is in kidney failure and on dialysis, so some meds need to be kept cold and he needs to be able to heat a pad for his back to ease pain after sitting for hours during dialysis.



I think all hotels regardless of where you are would have a refrig and microwave available upon request for people with medical needs.  So, I would call and check with the front desk directly of any hotel you plan to stay in to confirm.


----------



## EveDallas

schumigirl said:


> Standard rooms have a small refrigerator Eve......the two bedroom suites have a microwave listed, so there are microwaves there.
> 
> Not sure about the food court, sorry. Hopefully someone who’s been will come along and tell you. Although food courts usually do have one.



Thanks for the info about the fridge. I think I've decided to change my reservation to Cabana Bay. I've been reading really bad reviews about thin, scratchy towels, hard mattresses, problems with A/C, and bad food at Endless Summer. CB is just a tad more expensive and we really love it there (although every time I talk about it, I mentally apologize to you because I know you think it looks tacky  ).


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> Thanks for the info about the fridge. I think I've decided to change my reservation to Cabana Bay. I've been reading really bad reviews about thin, scratchy towels, hard mattresses, problems with A/C, and bad food at Endless Summer. CB is just a tad more expensive and we really love it there (although every time I talk about it, I mentally apologize to you because I know you think it looks tacky  ).



 

Oh that made me laugh!!!! Yes, I do have a rather irrational dislike of the place .....but I know you`ll have a fabulous stay there!!! It is a popular hotel. 

I don't blame you for moving if you don't feel comfortable staying there........I have to admit I`m seeing mixed reviews of Endless Summer......the ones that are good are very good, but the ones that are bad are very bad!!! 

Maybe you`ll try it there in the future...…..but thanks for the giggle.....


----------



## Dismamx2

We've switched also after reading the mixed reviews. If it was only for a few nights I would've stuck with it but we're staying at Universal for 9 nights. We're not lovers of Cabana Bay so we booked Hotel Aventura. I think my teens will enjoy it here.

But, I would definitely consider ESR in the future if they can straighten out their issues.


----------



## tinkerone

My feeling is that some people don’t understand the resort before going in.  If you’re unaware that you are not going to get full cleanings every day then that is going to be a shock and can be contrived as bad housekeeping where as it is the complete opposite.  Your getting exactly what you have been promised, a bed that’s made daily and an occasional sweep.  Scratchy sheets?  I don’t know for sure if that’s true however everyone feels things differently plus your not going to get five star amenities in a three star hotel.  Food courts always need improvement, that’s the nature of the beast.  
We will be staying there for seven nights in October so I’ll make a final decision on my feelings then however I’ll be paying $77 a night and I’ll be going in having a good idea of what’s going to happen so I’m happy.  
I’ll post a short review then.


----------



## gorkt

I agree with that.  I am only staying for two nights, so housekeeping means very little to me, and unless the towels are actually made of sandpaper, a slightly rough towel isn’t going to ruin my day.  As far as the food, I am planning on eating at city walk or in the parks, so I don’t care about the food all that much.  What drew me to Endless summer was the room setup, with the three beds. It’s perfect for parents with teens who want extra space and a separate bedroom for the parent.  It is a lot like AoA at WDW which was one of my favorite room set ups, but it is nearly 1/3 the price.


----------



## EveDallas

gorkt said:


> I agree with that.  I am only staying for two nights, so housekeeping means very little to me, and unless the towels are actually made of sandpaper, a slightly rough towel isn’t going to ruin my day.  As far as the food, I am planning on eating at city walk or in the parks, so I don’t care about the food all that much.  What drew me to Endless summer was the room setup, with the three beds. It’s perfect for parents with teens who want extra space and a separate bedroom for the parent.  It is a lot like AoA at WDW which was one of my favorite room set ups, but it is nearly 1/3 the price.


If it was a true family suite with two batbathrooms, I'd probably feel differently. But one bathroom for four adults (one of whom is sick frequently due to end stage renal disease) on top of the housekeeping thing and the bad reviews just combined to make CB a better choice for us.


----------



## Jellybass

Just got back from a 10 day stay.

The good:
 Inexpensive, two room suite is spacious, bus transportation never an issue. 

The meh:
 Towels are a little scratchy but not enough for the world to stop turning. Beds were fine, not great but not bad. 

The bad:
 Full room cleaning needs to be every 4 or 5 days, 7 days is too long. “Housekeeping “ comes whenever they feel like it and if you don’t let them in, they won’t come back. One day they came at 7:15, not the best  time for a family of 4. We said we can be out in a few minutes, however they never returned that day. Another day we were out at 7 and came back from the park around 4 and the room wasn’t touched. We called down but no luck so we had to go down and get towels and tissue. The food is overpriced and really not worth half the price. A 3 foot pool? Really?? No water pressure in the shower. 

That and the fact that, with the exception of the Harry Potter areas, the Universal parks are horribly run down (multiple rides down in each park each day and for no reason), we won’t return to Universal. Disney World is expensive, granted, but they give you your money’s worth and the cast members are nice and concerned for the guests. Universal doesn’t seem to care about the guests or the condition of their parks.


----------



## EveDallas

Jellybass said:


> Just got back from a 10 day stay.
> 
> The good:
> Inexpensive, two room suite is spacious, bus transportation never an issue.
> 
> The meh:
> Towels are a little scratchy but not enough for the world to stop turning. Beds were fine, not great but not bad.
> 
> The bad:
> Full room cleaning needs to be every 4 or 5 days, 7 days is too long. “Housekeeping “ comes whenever they feel like it and if you don’t let them in, they won’t come back. One day they came at 7:15, not the best  time for a family of 4. We said we can be out in a few minutes, however they never returned that day. Another day we were out at 7 and came back from the park around 4 and the room wasn’t touched. We called down but no luck so we had to go down and get towels and tissue. The food is overpriced and really not worth half the price. A 3 foot pool? Really?? No water pressure in the shower.
> 
> That and the fact that, with the exception of the Harry Potter areas, the Universal parks are horribly run down (multiple rides down in each park each day and for no reason), we won’t return to Universal. Disney World is expensive, granted, but they give you your money’s worth and the cast members are nice and concerned for the guests. Universal doesn’t seem to care about the guests or the condition of their parks.



I obviously haven't been to this hotel, but I have to disagree with your last paragraph. Kind of reads like you went in with the idea that Disney is better and looked for things to support your opinion. I have been to Universal many times and found nothing but clean parks and happy, enthusiastic TMs.


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> I obviously haven't been to this hotel, but I have to disagree with your last paragraph. Kind of reads like you went in with the idea that Disney is better and looked for things to support your opinion. I have been to Universal many times and found nothing but clean parks and happy, enthusiastic TMs.



That`s always been our experience too Eve......

I love the way Universal are always updating and working on anything that needs updating......last visit Seuss was being painted over in smaller sections so as not to impact guests too much, same with the NY area of the Studios........….and we have never came across surly or uncaring TM…...our experience in all our visits has been the opposite......

TM are always friendly, courteous and couldn't do enough for us.....Universal certainly does care about guest satisfaction...….but that's just our experience of course...….

Would hate anyone to see only one opinion when it`s negative. Our experiences have only ever been positive...….


----------



## Smoomoo

Looks like I am going to have the hotel to myself  and 

For me the price is very good with the park perks. I like the location for other things in walking distance and the I trolley for shopping 
I'll be staying a Disney the week before so a more relaxed time will be needed and much less planning.
I'm going to look on the bright side and plan a little
Scratchy towels could be good for exfoliation  
I'm there for a few days so I'll take an antibacterial wipes for surfaces .
3ft pool, thats OK for cooling off and I will be going to Volcano Bay and Aquatica so that covered.
Food court, I wouldn't bother anyway other than a coffee, there are loads of places to eat just down the road.
I bought ear plugs in case the walls are thin. Actually my husband said I should give some to my neighbors in case of my snoring 

I think thats everything covered


----------



## schumigirl

Smoomoo said:


> Looks like I am going to have the hotel to myself  and
> 
> For me the price is very good with the park perks. I like the location for other things in walking distance and the I trolley for shopping
> I'll be staying a Disney the week before so a more relaxed time will be needed and much less planning.
> I'm going to look on the bright side and plan a little
> Scratchy towels could be good for exfoliation
> I'm there for a few days so I'll take an antibacterial wipes for surfaces .
> 3ft pool, thats OK for cooling off and I will be going to Volcano Bay and Aquatica so that covered.
> Food court, I wouldn't bother anyway other than a coffee, there are loads of place to eat just down the road.
> I bought ear plugs in case the walls are thin. Actually my husband said I should give some to my neighbors in case of my snoring
> 
> I think thats everything covered



Lol......I love your positivity!!! Always find the silver lining........


----------



## tinkerone

Smoomoo said:


> Looks like I am going to have the hotel to myself  and
> 
> For me the price is very good with the park perks. I like the location for other things in walking distance and the *I trolley *for shopping
> I'll be staying a Disney the week before so a more relaxed time will be needed and much less planning.
> I'm going to look on the bright side and plan a little
> Scratchy towels could be good for exfoliation
> I'm there for a few days so I'll take an antibacterial wipes for surfaces .
> 3ft pool, thats OK for cooling off and I will be going to Volcano Bay and Aquatica so that covered.
> Food court, I wouldn't bother anyway other than a coffee, there are loads of places to eat just down the road.
> I bought ear plugs in case the walls are thin. Actually my husband said I should give some to my neighbors in case of my snoring
> 
> I think thats everything covered


Never heard of this.  Going to have to investigate.  Is this far from the resort?


----------



## Smoomoo

tinkerone said:


> Never heard of this.  Going to have to investigate.  Is this far from the resort?



Hi, sorry its the I Ride Trolley.


----------



## lubichan

I'm sorry if this doesn't relate to the thread so well, but -- how does the I RIde Trolley work, exactly? Is the stop near the entrance for the hotel?
I've never used any type of public transportation in Orlando before, but I did buy a week's pass for this one and, would like to hear any personal experiences.


----------



## tinkerone

lubichan said:


> I'm sorry if this doesn't relate to the thread so well, but -- how does the I RIde Trolley work, exactly? Is the stop near the entrance for the hotel?
> I've never used any type of public transportation in Orlando before, but I did buy a week's pass for this one and, would like to hear any personal experiences.


Where did you purchase your pass?  I've been investigating this as well and can't wait to hear answers.  I think I'll check out the transportation thread to see if there is anything there.


----------



## lubichan

I’m an international visitor so the website I used probably wouldn’t work for you , unless you also happen to be from Argentina .


----------



## WildernessMickey

We just returned from a 5 night stay in a regular room and had a great time. 

Pros:

The decor of the whole resort was a big positive for me. I loved the blues used in the rooms - the ceiling was painted a very pale blue, the curtains were blue and white, and there was lots of aqua too. Very pretty with a bright and summery feel! The common areas were beautiful too. The pool even had pale blue chairs with white trim. 
Beds and pillows were comfy - slept well.
No noise from other rooms - I'm sure this could change depending on who is next to you. 
Lots of square feet in the bedroom (but bathroom is a bit small).
Loved having a Starbucks in the lobby - went there every day.
Staff was great! Check in was a breeze and room was ready at 9:30 am! They gave me a choice of locations, and they were very helpful when I had to check out a day earlier than planned.
Everything was incredibly clean.
Housekeeping did a great job with our room and left extra toiletries twice.
Huge full length dressing mirror.
Transportation was so easy. There was almost always a bus waiting each time we walked up. The two times there was no bus waiting, we only waited about 5 minutes before a bus arrived. 
Walking distance to local restaurants and shops.
Value! For the price point I was very happy with the resort. We paid about $74/night plus $15/night for parking.  I booked a long time ago and got a nice rate. If you have a large family the 2 room suite would be a great value. 
Cons:

Towels were small and rough. The towels for the pool were larger, but still low quality.
Bathroom sink is not closed off and the light for it is paired with the foyer light. The light switch turns on both lights, so if you use the sink at night, the light might bother others if they are trying to sleep. Also there is only one switch and it is at the front door. 
Pool music was too loud and lots of pop and dance music. I would prefer music that matched the beach theme. 
Closet is small and is only covered by a curtain.
No magnified make up mirror. 

We didn't try the onsite restaurant but it looked pretty. Menu didn't appeal to me. We ate at the parks and also went to Hash House a Go Go, Keke's, and Coco Thai. Coco Thai is right next to the parking garage so we walked there, but drove to the other two. All good - especially Hash House and their bacon waffles with chicken. 

By the way, the Universal parks were very clean. We went to Disney for one night before Universal and I have to say it wasn't as clean as I'm used to. Bathrooms and common areas needed attention. I was surprised. 
Volcano Bay was lots of fun and a very beautiful park too. 

Would I recommend Surfside? Absolutely. If you go in realizing it is a Value property I think you will like it. If you want more luxury, then there are many other choices that would make you happier.


----------



## Smoomoo

tinkerone said:


> Where did you purchase your pass?  I've been investigating this as well and can't wait to hear answers.  I think I'll check out the transportation thread to see if there is anything there.


Hi
You can find all the info from the website. Just type i trolley and it will come up.
There's a map of stops.
From what I can see it runs up and down International drive.
We won't have a car so I'm trying this for the first time.
Looks very handy for the outlet centre.
i also looked at the lynx bus they go to Florida Mall and and only cost a couple of dollars. You could check out that web site as well


----------



## blondie511

If anyone is going soon, could they please post a pic of the in room refrigerator?  People are posting that the fridge is bigger than expected on other travel sites.  I am buying some groceries for our week and would love to know how much room I will have.  MUCH appreciated!


----------



## Jellybass

EveDallas said:


> I obviously haven't been to this hotel, but I have to disagree with your last paragraph. Kind of reads like you went in with the idea that Disney is better and looked for things to support your opinion. I have been to Universal many times and found nothing but clean parks and happy, enthusiastic TMs.



Not really. We weren’t looking for a reason to dislike Universal. Actually, we really have enjoyed Universal in the past and have gone multiple times. There is no escaping the fact that there was some painting needed and we experienced many attractions being down throughout our stay. Perhaps a quirk, but it did occur. Now, Spider-Man, ET, Gringotts and the Mummy were phenomenal and we discussed going back to universal just to experience those again.


----------



## mickeygirl78

I just stayed here for three nights mid-September. I really liked the hotel and will stay here again.

Good
Staff was so friendly!! They really went above and beyond.
The room was very spacious and clean. I liked how it was decorated. The beds were very comfortable. 
We only ate at the food court once but it was good. I liked that they use the freestyle machines for the mugs.

We did not use the transportation to the parks as we had a car (and annual pass with free parking at the parks).

The bad
The bath towels are sandpaper. 
The mini fridge did not get very cold.


----------



## blondie511

Thanks for your post and the great pics!


----------



## gorkt

Yeah I have been keeping up with Tripadvisor and it seems like the resort may be working out its kinks a bit.


----------



## Paticake

How deep is the pool? I think I read 3 feet somewhere?


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

WildernessMickey said:


> We just returned from a 5 night stay in a regular room and had a great time.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> The decor of the whole resort was a big positive for me. I loved the blues used in the rooms - the ceiling was painted a very pale blue, the curtains were blue and white, and there was lots of aqua too. Very pretty with a bright and summery feel! The common areas were beautiful too. The pool even had pale blue chairs with white trim.
> Beds and pillows were comfy - slept well.
> No noise from other rooms - I'm sure this could change depending on who is next to you.
> Lots of square feet in the bedroom (but bathroom is a bit small).
> Loved having a Starbucks in the lobby - went there every day.
> Staff was great! Check in was a breeze and room was ready at 9:30 am! They gave me a choice of locations, and they were very helpful when I had to check out a day earlier than planned.
> Everything was incredibly clean.
> Housekeeping did a great job with our room and left extra toiletries twice.
> Huge full length dressing mirror.
> Transportation was so easy. There was almost always a bus waiting each time we walked up. The two times there was no bus waiting, we only waited about 5 minutes before a bus arrived.
> Walking distance to local restaurants and shops.
> Value! For the price point I was very happy with the resort. We paid about $74/night plus $15/night for parking.  I booked a long time ago and got a nice rate. If you have a large family the 2 room suite would be a great value.
> Cons:
> 
> Towels were small and rough. The towels for the pool were larger, but still low quality.
> Bathroom sink is not closed off and the light for it is paired with the foyer light. The light switch turns on both lights, so if you use the sink at night, the light might bother others if they are trying to sleep. Also there is only one switch and it is at the front door.
> Pool music was too loud and lots of pop and dance music. I would prefer music that matched the beach theme.
> Closet is small and is only covered by a curtain.
> No magnified make up mirror.
> 
> We didn't try the onsite restaurant but it looked pretty. Menu didn't appeal to me. We ate at the parks and also went to Hash House a Go Go, Keke's, and Coco Thai. Coco Thai is right next to the parking garage so we walked there, but drove to the other two. All good - especially Hash House and their bacon waffles with chicken.
> 
> By the way, the Universal parks were very clean. We went to Disney for one night before Universal and I have to say it wasn't as clean as I'm used to. Bathrooms and common areas needed attention. I was surprised.
> Volcano Bay was lots of fun and a very beautiful park too.
> 
> Would I recommend Surfside? Absolutely. If you go in realizing it is a Value property I think you will like it. If you want more luxury, then there are many other choices that would make you happier.



Just got back from 1 night and I agree with everything! We plan to return to this hotel as the price can't be beat. I knew the reviews going in and read a ton on Trip Advisor. I also agree with the assessment of the parks. Clean bathrooms and common areas. We went to WDW for 5 night immediately following and found ourselves saying "it's not as clean as Universal".


----------



## JulieMcD

Where does the hotel bus drop you off at Universal?


----------



## Jellybass

JulieMcD said:


> Where does the hotel bus drop you off at Universal?



At the base of the escalator that leads up to the concourse where park security does the bag check and x-ray.


----------



## blondie511

Here right now and wanted to show you how BIG the fridge is.  It is quite large, you can see in my photo a full 64 ounce milk fits well, tons of waters and soda. Also have a room at Royal Pacific and it is easily twice that size!  also, we ordered TONS of groceries from amazon prime NOW.  They shipped for free, delivered straight to the lobby, where we were waiting to accept them.  Prices are the same as groceries back home too!  I will post a picture of how groceries are stored in the two bedroom suite here.


----------



## blondie511

Pictures of all our groceries from amazon prime.


----------



## blondie511

Sorry my pics posted upside down!!


----------



## Catvondita

EveDallas said:


> I obviously haven't been to this hotel, but I have to disagree with your last paragraph. Kind of reads like you went in with the idea that Disney is better and looked for things to support your opinion. I have been to Universal many times and found nothing but clean parks and happy, enthusiastic TMs.


This is such an unfortunate comment. A poster should be allowed to express their opinion be it positive or negative. Just because it was slightly negative doesn't mean they were trying to say Disney is better than Universal.


----------



## EveDallas

Catvondita said:


> This is such an unfortunate comment. A poster should be allowed to express their opinion be it positive or negative. Just because it was slightly negative doesn't mean they were trying to say Disney is better than Universal.



I never said the poster couldn't express an opinion.  But I'm allowed to express my opinion too.


----------



## Catvondita

EveDallas said:


> I never said the poster couldn't express an opinion.  But I'm allowed to express my opinion too.


I didn't say you said they couldn't but saying their comment reads like they were looking for Disney to be better is super dismissive.


----------



## EveDallas

Catvondita said:


> I didn't say you said they couldn't but saying their comment reads like they were looking for Disney to be better is super dismissive.



That's my OPINION. The great thing about opinions is we all get to have our own. Like you can say my comment was dismissive and I can disagree with you.


----------



## Catvondita

EveDallas said:


> That's my OPINION. The great thing about opinions is we all get to have our own. Like you can say my comment was dismissive and I can disagree with you.


Agreed! I just feel like there is too much pitting Universal against Disney. Too often I see on the Universal Boards comments saying that Uni is way better than Disney and in the Disney boards I see people saying Disney is better, when in reality neither is better than the other as they are both amazing and DIFFERENT parks. I feel like every opinion should be considered valid even if its a negative one because there are good and bad experiences at both Uni and Disney. So if someone says they didn't have the best experience at Universal it should be welcomed along with the praises. Sorry if I misunderstood. I read your comment as more of "There's no way someone could have a bad experience at Universal; this person must be uber into Disney" which you probably didn't mean it that way


----------



## Figarro

Silly question, but will the shuttle bus take me back to the hotel in the morning? 
I need to go to airport by 9:30am, but I have 1 free day to my ticket, so I'm thinking to enjoy the early admission 8-9am then go back to the hotel and grab my bag.


----------



## Jellybass

Figarro said:


> Silly question, but will the shuttle bus take me back to the hotel in the morning?
> I need to go to airport by 9:30am, but I have 1 free day to my ticket, so I'm thinking to enjoy the early admission 8-9am then go back to the hotel and grab my bag.



Yes, the bus will loop from the hotel to the park and back again all day.


----------



## Jellybass

Catvondita said:


> Agreed! I just feel like there is too much pitting Universal against Disney. Too often I see on the Universal Boards comments saying that Uni is way better than Disney and in the Disney boards I see people saying Disney is better, when in reality neither is better than the other as they are both amazing and DIFFERENT parks. I feel like every opinion should be considered valid even if its a negative one because there are good and bad experiences at both Uni and Disney. So if someone says they didn't have the best experience at Universal it should be welcomed along with the praises. Sorry if I misunderstood. I read your comment as more of "There's no way someone could have a bad experience at Universal; this person must be uber into Disney" which you probably didn't mean it that way



No worries guys, I can see both sides. My post wasn't meant to denigrate Universal, however I can understand how it may be read that way. My family and I love all things Orlando and we have had great experiences in all the theme parks throughout the years. While we do prefer Disney, we have had some great experiences and memories at Universal. We made a special trip to Universal for the opening of IOA many years ago.


----------



## snoopboop

Just returned from 4 nights at Endless Summer and thought I’d chime in with my impressions. 

*The Good:*

The price point can’t be beat, especially given that it includes the early entry perk.
The bus service to the park was super convenient. I think one time I had to wait about 30 seconds for a bus, but otherwise there was always a bus waiting!
The hotel was clean, bright, and airy, with fun theming all around.
*The Bad:*

The food court was absolute chaos. Unlike every other similar food court that I’ve seen, where you go to the pizza station for pizza, the burger station for a burger, etc..., here people just sort of cluster in random locations and if you are lucky enough to catch the attention of one of the 1-2 people manning the entirety of the food court you can order something. (Seriously, what’s the point of having themed stations if you’re not going to staff them separately?) More than once I simply walked out because it seemed hopeless.
The hotel seemed understaffed in general in terms of guest-facing positions. For example, both times that I needed to access luggage services, there was a sign on the desk saying that they weren’t available and instructing guests to go to the front desk instead. 
I could hear EVERYTHING going on in the room next door, and in fact I could hear the ice being made in the ice machine, which was located against the far side of that room. The walls seemed to be paper-thin. 
There was a pair of elevators near to my room, but one of them was out of service the entirety of my trip, and the other was used at all hours of the day and night by housekeeping to transport huge carts of supplies. (Apparently they don’t have a service elevator in this hotel?) After a number of occasions where I approached the elevators but wasn’t able to access them because housekeeping took priority, I eventually ended up taking an alternate, less convenient, route to my room. Yes, I know that this is a small issue in the grand scheme of things, but it’s awfully strange that there’s no service elevator, and it’s even stranger to me that team members aren’t instructed to give guests priority for the elevators. 

All in all, I’m glad I gave Endless Summer a try, but it won’t be at the top of my list for future visits.


----------



## tinkerone

We just returned from a seven night stay, Oct. 20th to Oct. 27.  Thought I would throw in my 2 cents.  
The hotel is beautiful.  The theming is spot on.  We had a room, not a suite, and it was new and fresh.  Everything about the room was bright and clean.  Having said that, make no mistake, this is a value room and could not be classified any other way.  As others have said, the walls are paper thin.  We could hear people in the rooms on both sides of us.  The entry doors have a gap under them about a half inch which allows the noise from the hallways to enter the rooms.  This was especially annoying on the nights they had HHN as people were coming down the halls very late in the evening and they can be loud.  
We found the food court to be fine, no issues there.  The food was actually very good considering it is a food court.  I agree with snoopboop that there was very few people available to help serve but I thought that was because we seemed to be there at non busy times.  They were always polite to us thought so that's a check mark in their court.  
We were mid way between two sets of elevators.  Each set has two elevators to use so not a lot.   Most of the week there was always one of the elevators at both locations out of service.  I mentioned that to staff several times and always got an answer about needing parts, they will be in soon.  Don't know when soon was but when we left they were still out.  Its hard when you only have one working and people are coming and going with loads of luggage.  
I had an issue with a dryer not working, it didn't heat up.  It's $3 a load so not cheap.  When I reported it to guest services they didn't seem to care and never offered to refund the $3 which I found a bit odd but I let that go.  It took three days before they put up a sign on that dryer saying it wasn't working so I wonder how many others lost their money as well.  
The location is very good.  We were able to use the ITrolly, which we loved.  Used it to go to both outlets and to diner one night. It is easy to use and a bargain.  We also used the Walgreens cross the street to pick up odds and ends, a few munchies, and saved money by not paying double the price at the resort.
The buses to the parks were never a problem.  It was seven minutes each way and they ran constantly.  
Over all I might use this resort again.  The price is right and I love that it is on I Drive, close to lots of things that are not Universal.  I would just go in with a mind to the problems and work with it.


----------



## Kellydelly

We just returned home after a 6 night stay in a suite at Endless Summer (November 30-December 6).  Overall it was pretty nice, but definately room for improvement.  It was myself, my husband and three teenagers.  

The room towels are awful, like every review I have read.  There are no fans in the bathroom.  So you hear everything everyone is doing in there, and then you get to share the smell too.  There was only one luggage rack in the room, they could easily add one for every bed.  They need more towel racks too, there is only one next to the sink.  For a room with 6 guests, there is nowhere to put hang your towels up after a shower except the curtain rod in the tub.  

The walls are thin.  Our second night I could hear some kind of equipment maybe on the roof humming on and off.  It was awful.  Tossed and turned listening to that, then someone's toddler on the other side of my wall started crying at 2 am.  So at 3 am a blearyeyed me went down to the front desk to complain.  I wasn't ready to suffer through that noise for the 4 remaining nights we had.  I was offered a room change later in the day and some breakfast vouchers.  They moved us down the hall to the opposite street side with the new construction.  Oh well, at least they weren't working till 7 am!  The pool is WEAK.  I have never seen a large baby pool meant for everyone before.  3.5 feet deep is pathetic.  Barely deep enough to cool off.  

The cafe downstairs was ok.  The breakfast platter was a lot of food for $10, pancakes for $10 is kind of spendy even with a side of bacon.  Tasty, though.  We did not eat any other meals down there.  There were only 2 workers manning the three food counters but we didn't go down till after 9 so it wasn't a problem for us.  My girls had Starbucks one time.  I am too cheap to indulge in overpriced coffee so we didn't make that a habit.  

I read a few reviews where people claimed the beds were full size and not queen.  I meant to measure to see what they really were (because they actually seemed between a full and a queen, if that is even possible!) but I forgot.  Very comfortable mattress.  

I would book this hotel again.  I wonder if they are doing anything different with the other two new properties being finished next door?  I have never had a hotel room without a vent in the bathroom so I am really surprised that anyone would design a new building that way.  I guess thin walls happen at plenty of hotels, so that's not too surprising.  The shuttle service was great, never waited more than 10 minutes to take off after walking down to catch one, either direction.


----------



## lubichan

I spent part of my last trip there, from Nov 22nd to Nov 27th.

The process of check in took a few minutes until I was called up, but it was prime check-in hours (around noon), and the two girls working on the front desk were both very polite. I paid my booking as soon as I checked in, as it was a room only reservation, and I did so in cash. They then gave me the map of the hotel, my room keys and whatnot. What I'd booked was a pool view standard room, and they happened to give me a pool view SUITE room, at no extra charge. It was a beautiful place, albeit a bit too big for little ol' me, who was travelling solo.

I found the room to be lovely, spacious, with the coffee pot, small fridge and a very nice table with a bench and two separate chairs. Of course, it could've just looked huge to me because, like I've said, I was there on my own with three whole beds all to myself.

I also liked the separate bathroom/vanity mirror area, with two sinks and a lot of counter space, plenty of towels (I didn't mind their quality much), and the water pressure in the shower was just amazing after my 14+ hour flights!

Waiting for the shuttles was never any long at all, with the addendum that I happened to be staying in Building 1, which is the one to that side of the hotel, so I had even less of a walk than I would've anticipated.

I didn't visit the food areas, actually, but I did spend one afternoon at the pool and it wasn't very deep, but it was still a nice temperature. There were plenty of towels available around it.

I would definitely stay here again, all in all, my experience was great. Check-out was quick, too, and then I was off on my way to All Star Sports for a significant downgrade in amenities! (no hate!)

The one thing I remember finding annoying would be the lack of exits available to visit the Walgreens across the street. I'm from a city where we walk most places, and it was a bit confusing that one had to go out through the entire parking lot to get onto the street. But that might've been nitpicking? One of the hotel staff told me it was to prevent stealing of some sort.

Can't testify as to the noisiness -- I was usually out like a light around 8 or 9 pm, then back up at it around 5 am.


----------



## lcubed

I have a question for anyone who has stayed at this hotel - knowing it is a budget hotel, at what price per night would you start looking for different options?  What is the most you would want to pay per night for this hotel?  I think we would possibly use the early entry maybe once during our trip, so that;s not a big draw for us.  I'm trying to weigh my options.


----------



## A&CsMom

My husband and I are staying at this hotel in late January. I'm a bit nervous about it after reading everyone's comments but the price is unbeatable plus being near offsite restaurants and Walgreens is a plus so I think we're sticking with it! Hopefully the buses are plentiful and quick so we can return to the hotel for an afternoon rest.


----------



## schumigirl

A&CsMom said:


> My husband and I are staying at this hotel in late January. I'm a bit nervous about it after reading everyone's comments but the price is unbeatable plus being near offsite restaurants and Walgreens is a plus so I think we're sticking with it! Hopefully the buses are plentiful and quick so we can return to the hotel for an afternoon rest.



The bus service is reported to be excellent. 

I know every time we drove past the hotel, there were always buses around,  either parked, waiting to leave or coming back....you should be fine with using them


----------



## macraven

You will enjoy staying there 

it’s new and offers a few things the other hotels can’t
(Offsite business)


----------



## KateSpade79

Kellydelly said:


> We just returned home after a 6 night stay in a suite at Endless Summer (November 30-December 6).  Overall it was pretty nice, but definately room for improvement.  It was myself, my husband and three teenagers.
> 
> The room towels are awful, like every review I have read.  There are no fans in the bathroom.  So you hear everything everyone is doing in there, and then you get to share the smell too.  There was only one luggage rack in the room, they could easily add one for every bed.  They need more towel racks too, there is only one next to the sink.  For a room with 6 guests, there is nowhere to put hang your towels up after a shower except the curtain rod in the tub.
> 
> The walls are thin.  Our second night I could hear some kind of equipment maybe on the roof humming on and off.  It was awful.  Tossed and turned listening to that, then someone's toddler on the other side of my wall started crying at 2 am.  So at 3 am a blearyeyed me went down to the front desk to complain.  I wasn't ready to suffer through that noise for the 4 remaining nights we had.  I was offered a room change later in the day and some breakfast vouchers.  They moved us down the hall to the opposite street side with the new construction.  Oh well, at least they weren't working till 7 am!  The pool is WEAK.  I have never seen a large baby pool meant for everyone before.  3.5 feet deep is pathetic.  Barely deep enough to cool off.
> 
> The cafe downstairs was ok.  The breakfast platter was a lot of food for $10, pancakes for $10 is kind of spendy even with a side of bacon.  Tasty, though.  We did not eat any other meals down there.  There were only 2 workers manning the three food counters but we didn't go down till after 9 so it wasn't a problem for us.  My girls had Starbucks one time.  I am too cheap to indulge in overpriced coffee so we didn't make that a habit.
> 
> I read a few reviews where people claimed the beds were full size and not queen.  I meant to measure to see what they really were (because they actually seemed between a full and a queen, if that is even possible!) but I forgot.  Very comfortable mattress.
> 
> I would book this hotel again.  I wonder if they are doing anything different with the other two new properties being finished next door?  I have never had a hotel room without a vent in the bathroom so I am really surprised that anyone would design a new building that way.  I guess thin walls happen at plenty of hotels, so that's not too surprising.  The shuttle service was great, never waited more than 10 minutes to take off after walking down to catch one, either direction.


I'm reading reviews trying to decide where to stay our next time. The bathroom with no vent caught my eye because we are a family of 5 and that really turns us off! We just got back from Royal Pacific and it is the same there too. It has a sliding door with frosted glass that doesn't lock and no vent so it was like not having a door at all=zero privacy!! It looks like Sapphire Falls is the same and I just don't understand it?!?


----------



## Kellydelly

KateSpade79 said:


> I'm reading reviews trying to decide where to stay our next time. The bathroom with no vent caught my eye because we are a family of 5 and that really turns us off! We just got back from Royal Pacific and it is the same there too. It has a sliding door with frosted glass that doesn't lock and no vent so it was like not having a door at all=zero privacy!! It looks like Sapphire Falls is the same and I just don't understand it?!?



Interesting!  I wonder if the other two brand new hotels going up by ES are the same dumb design.


----------



## Nevertooold4Disney

I'm going next year and have a question about the refill cups. When we've stayed on Disney, you can get a selection of cold AND hot drinks. So, various fizzy drinks, Coke, Root Beer etc, plus coffee and hot chocolate. Can you get all these at Surfside? Just wondered as there is a Starbucks there.


----------



## serene56

Any updated information?


----------



## Bethany10

KateSpade79 said:


> I'm reading reviews trying to decide where to stay our next time. The bathroom with no vent caught my eye because we are a family of 5 and that really turns us off! We just got back from Royal Pacific and it is the same there too. It has a sliding door with frosted glass that doesn't lock and no vent so it was like not having a door at all=zero privacy!! It looks like Sapphire Falls is the same and I just don't understand it?!?



interesting, I can speak for the family suites in Cabana Bay that there is an actual door to the room that holds the toilet, I mean it doesn't have anything in it other than the toilet and I think a towel rack so it's not palatial or anything but it is a door and a separate "room" for the toilet. I'm sure there was a vent in there too. We have a teen and preteen of opposite genders so privacy when changing is essential. I found everyone could meet that need in the suite.


----------



## serene56

Coffee maker in the room?   Is coffee supplied?


----------



## Flyg1rl

Yes to coffee maker, and yes coffee is supplied.


----------



## Flyg1rl

We just did a split stay between Surfside and RPR for a long weekend.  (We stayed one night at RPR to get the Express Passes for 2 days.)  

We really liked Surfside, mainly because there was so much room for so little money, and the bus service was WAY more convenient than I thought it would be. Personally, unless you can somehow get a room right by the water taxi at the hotels that offer this feature, I feel it's a lot less outside walking to take the bus at Surfside. This is a big deal to me, as it was one of the things I was really worried about - and I was REALLY impressed with how easy and quick taking the bus was. I don't think I can adequately state how easy and quick it was.

Also, if we were staying any length of time, having the mini "kitchen" eating area would be awesome.

However, the towels are kinda awful (annoying, but no a dealbreaker for me.) The walls are paper thin (but we typically pack a white noise machine - my husband snores.) The quality of pillows/blankets are basic bargain hotel quality, and there are no extra pillows/blankets (2 pillows per bed only) - you have to ask for them (but they did bring more when asked.) And the beds...are not nearly as nice as the more expensive hotels. When we got to RPR for the one night, we fell into the beds and just sighed contentedly for a long minute at the difference in luxury. (But I'm biased - I love RPR.)

Since we have teenagers who need their own bed (1 boy, 2 girls), we have booked the 2 bedroom suite at Surfside again for HHN in September. It's not RPR - but considering we get a family trip and *our own room* for that kind of price - we love it.


----------



## DRussell88

serene56 said:


> Coffee maker in the room?   Is coffee supplied?



I believe the coffee maker is only in the 2-bedroom suites. We stayed in one of the standard rooms and did not have that or a microwave.

We still had a great stay though, even in the standard room. I think we will try a suite next time for the extra space, but I really have no complaints about anything. Well, maybe the towels. As I think everyone can agree upon, those were pretty rough.


----------



## Dockside Bayer

We are staying at Dockside next year and are very excited. Thanks for this awesome thread.


----------



## captaindavidhook

gorkt said:


> Yeah I have been keeping up with Tripadvisor and it seems like the resort may be working out its kinks a bit.


Every resort when they start always has hiccups. Like you said, you have to give them a chance to iron these things out.


----------



## captaindavidhook

SpecEdismyLife said:


> Just got back from 1 night and I agree with everything! We plan to return to this hotel as the price can't be beat. I knew the reviews going in and read a ton on Trip Advisor. I also agree with the assessment of the parks. Clean bathrooms and common areas. We went to WDW for 5 night immediately following and found ourselves saying "it's not as clean as Universal".


I love Disney a lot and Love Universal too but IMO people always love to trash and hate on Universal. If that is the case then don't go.


----------



## KT0191

We were booked at CBBR in a Vocano Bay view room in January but with VB being closed now until March, I just switched to a pool view at Endless Summer-Surfside (and saved a pretty penny by doing that).
My son and I are excited to try it out here!


----------



## tinkerone

KT0191 said:


> We were booked at CBBR in a Vocano Bay view room in January but with VB being closed now until March, I just switched to a pool view at Endless Summer-Surfside (and saved a pretty penny by doing that).
> My son and I are excited to try it out here!


We loved Endless Summer.  If your at all interested the I-Trolley picks up pretty much right out side.  We utilized it a lot.  Went to both outlet malls, several really good restaurants.  It drops off at lots of attractions.  
There is a Denny's and a drugstore right across the street.  
Just a few things incase you plan to do other things besides the parks.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

We used hotels.com
I buy the giftcards at a discount .. then 10 nights and a free room. 
  We really like surfside for the money.. especially  for the money.


----------



## bengeneric

Hi all.  We're staying at Endless Summer for one night in November.  I've been looking for current pool hours, but can't seem to find them.  Have any of you been there recently that you would know?  I realize they are subject to change, but I have a 6 year old who is anxious to swim even though we're getting in kind of late.

Edited to add:  Since we're staying "on site" does that get us free parking at the parks?


----------



## cschaaf

bengeneric said:


> Edited to add:  Since we're staying "on site" does that get us free parking at the parks?


No, the parking fees are separate. I'd recommend using the bus.


----------



## atricks

Endless Summer Dockside opens on Dec 15th.   (It *almost* opened in March before Covid closures hit, but didn't quite make it)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324366076675825670


----------



## jacksdadcan

There were a few walk around vlogs shot by some youtubers back in March, Dockside looked like a winner!


----------



## jep8821

FYI... It looks like Endless Summer Surfside is closing on Monday, January 4th.  Kinda makes sense because Dockside is much bigger.


----------



## Alicefan

I'm confused because I've had a reservation at this hotel that I made back in November for Jan 10th through the Universal website.  I've heard nothing from them other than getting a confirmation email. I'm assuming they'll just move us somewhere else when we get there? I've never stayed on property before.


----------



## schumigirl

Alicefan said:


> I'm confused because I've had a reservation at this hotel that I made back in November for Jan 10th through the Universal website.  I've heard nothing from them other than getting a confirmation email. I'm assuming they'll just move us somewhere else when we get there? I've never stayed on property before.



They should send you an email with an update. 

I`m not sure how long ahead they`ve been sending out emails to folks with bookings, but I would have expected you to have got one by now. January 10th is just around the corner now!

Yes, you`ll definitely be put somewhere else....Dockside is open along with CBay and the three hotels with EP. It might be worth a call or email to ask if you`ve already been allocated to another hotel.....


----------



## Alicefan

schumigirl said:


> They should send you an email with an update.
> 
> I`m not sure how long ahead they`ve been sending out emails to folks with bookings, but I would have expected you to have got one by now. January 10th is just around the corner now!
> 
> Yes, you`ll definitely be put somewhere else....Dockside is open along with CBay and the three hotels with EP. It might be worth a call or email to ask if you`ve already been allocated to another hotel.....


Ugh! I'm an idiot! I just looked at my confirmation email and it is for Dockside. I didn't realize there was a difference. Thank you for your help!


----------



## schumigirl

Alicefan said:


> Ugh! I'm an idiot! I just looked at my confirmation email and it is for Dockside. I didn't realize there was a difference. Thank you for your help!



Oh not a problem.....please come back and let us know how Dockside is as it only reopened today......

Hope you have a great trip there.......


----------



## jpholic

Excited for some reviews and photos of Dockside. I am thinking about staying her next December. Love the look of Surfside


----------



## lorimay

My son and daughter in law arrived at Dockside on Thursday night, They were kept up all night because they had an adjoining room with loud neighbors. They could hear everything.
Plus the smell of smoke coming under the door was unbearable.
Went to front desk and told management, they were moved to a 3 bedroom suite on Friday. They just called me and said they are leaving and coming home early because they were kept up all night by the neighbors loud movie blaring through the walls.
Apparently the walls are very thin and you can hear people just having normal conversations.
So beware and bring ear plugs.
So disappointed for them. They are over it.


----------



## macraven

It can happen anywhere and it’s a shame.

I ran into that same problem when I stayed at Disney value resorts many times.


----------



## ColonelHathi

I need some help.

DD's dance team is taking part of a Dance the World event at Disney and they had an amazing deal on Universal 1-day, 2 park tickets (last year's agency discounted prices!), and we got a better rate with the airlines by flying in on a Saturday (2 extra nights).  We currently have Pop Century booked with a 25% off PIN for our dates before we move over to POR or another moderate resort with our team for Dance the World.  We have not stayed at a value resort at WDW, nor have we ever been to Universal as a family.

Here's my dilemma, we're now looking at Endless Summer Surfside vs. Pop Century.

PROS:

We love Starbucks - in the building at Endless Summer
Early park access
Guaranteed park access (weekend, peak season)
Proximity to Universal - could spend arrival night at City Walk or other I-Drive sites easily
We would likely need some sort of Express Pass if staying at Pop Century, pushing it above the cost of Endless Summer _without _Express Passes
Across the street from a Walgreens - how easy is it to get there though?
CONS:

The room is maybe $50-$60 more a night at Endless Summer, no discounts available due to only needing a 2 night stay
Only the one pool (Surfside) and it looks kind of meh compared to the Hippity Dippity/Bowling Pin/Computer pools?
Concerns about room noise/thin walls? Is it any worse than Pop (those who have stayed at both)?
No luggage transport between our 1st/2nd resorts (minor)
Transportation might be a smidge more with this option (Lyft from MCO to Endless Summer vs. Lyft from Pop to USIoA), no last hurrah on Magical Express
Any input or advice is appreciated.  TIA.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Hippy Dippy Pool closed for maintenance mid-Feb /March...


----------



## bookwormde

lorimay said:


> My son and daughter in law arrived at Dockside on Thursday night, They were kept up all night because they had an adjoining room with loud neighbors. They could hear everything.
> Plus the smell of smoke coming under the door was unbearable.
> Went to front desk and told management, they were moved to a 3 bedroom suite on Friday. They just called me and said they are leaving and coming home early because they were kept up all night by the neighbors loud movie blaring through the walls.
> Apparently the walls are very thin and you can hear people just having normal conversations.
> So beware and bring ear plugs.
> So disappointed for them. They are over it.


Sound mitigation is a big part of hotel design, and not that expensive. Amazing that they messed it up that badly


----------



## ColonelHathi

DL1WDW2 said:


> Hippy Dippy Pool closed for maintenance mid-Feb /March...


We'll be there at the end of June


----------



## lorimay

bookwormde said:


> Sound mitigation is a big part of hotel design, and not that expensive. Amazing that they messed it up that badly



It really is.
Someone from the upper level management called them after the review she left. They were so apologetic and invited them back for a free 2 night stay to make it up to them. But they said it had to be at Dockside and they declined the offer. They said the thought of 2 sleepless nights was just night worth it.


----------



## kbelle8995

lorimay said:


> My son and daughter in law arrived at Dockside on Thursday night, They were kept up all night because they had an adjoining room with loud neighbors. They could hear everything.
> Plus the smell of smoke coming under the door was unbearable.
> Went to front desk and told management, they were moved to a 3 bedroom suite on Friday. They just called me and said they are leaving and coming home early because they were kept up all night by the neighbors loud movie blaring through the walls.
> Apparently the walls are very thin and you can hear people just having normal conversations.
> So beware and bring ear plugs.
> So disappointed for them. They are over it.



Unfortunately,  this can happen at hotels.  We stayed at a more upscale hotel in Orlando (Not Universal).  And our neightbors decided to have a big fight at 3 IN THE MORNING.  Expletives, screaming, slamming doors and yelling their personal business for all the world to hear.  My roommate called the front desk to complain.  Luckily for us they left the next morning.  So sometimes it's not the hotel design

But extremely rude people.

I'm so sorry your son and Daughter in law had such an experience because of such rude people.  Have some common courtesy for heaven's sake


----------



## CarolinaGator

bookwormde said:


> Sound mitigation is a big part of hotel design, and not that expensive. Amazing that they messed it up that badly


It really is very sad to me. We stayed in one of the suites at Surfside in Sep/Oct 2019. The place is gorgeous and we were instantly in love with the place. We had a few great nights early in the week when it was empty, but when we got to the weekend, it was completely unbearable. A group of college kids staying below us arrived late after Halloween Horror Nights and proceeded to have a major party. It was so bad it sounded like they were right outside our door. Even after the party was broken up, we could hear them talking past 3am. I hate to say I hesitate to go back because it really was pure bliss before we got neighbors.


----------



## C&Jx2

My husband and I are looking into a quick 3-4 night getaway in November. We have stayed at RPR twice now, but with it just being the husband and I, at a more relaxed and less crowded time, we’re looking into other, cheaper options.
We really like walking to the park from RPR and before we started staying onsite we’d walk from the Doubletree... But I feel like we’re spoiled now between the short stroll and the boats!

How is the bus situation at Endless Summer? Are they frequent? Is there often a wait?


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> My husband and I are looking into a quick 3-4 night getaway in November. We have stayed at RPR twice now, but with it just being the husband and I, at a more relaxed and less crowded time, we’re looking into other, cheaper options.
> We really like walking to the park from RPR and before we started staying onsite we’d walk from the Doubletree... But I feel like we’re spoiled now between the short stroll and the boats!
> 
> How is the bus situation at Endless Summer? Are they frequent? Is there often a wait?



We’ve only ever read of excellent reports about the bus services from those hotels and Cabana Bay too.

Folks have always commented how they have practically no waits at all, which is wonderful to hear. We drive past them a lot and there are always buses coming and going.

Good to see you, hope you’re doing ok......


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> We’ve only ever read of excellent reports about the bus services from those hotels and Cabana Bay too.
> 
> Folks have always commented how they have practically no waits at all, which is wonderful to hear. We drive past them a lot and there are always buses coming and going.
> 
> Good to see you, hope you’re doing ok......


Doing well! Thank you... Hopefully you’ll be able to travel again soon and give us some more wonderful trip reports!


----------



## C&Jx2

Also... One more question that I can’t find a definitive answer to:
Do the Universal resorts get free parking at the garage at any time? Say we rent a car but stay at Dockside. Can we park at the City Walk garage for free?


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Also... One more question that I can’t find a definitive answer to:
> Do the Universal resorts get free parking at the garage at any time? Say we rent a car but stay at Dockside. Can we park at the City Walk garage for free?



No, you`ll pay for parking in the Citywalk Garage unless you have a Preferred AP, after your first visit parking is free. 

You`re already paying for parking in the hotels, my as well leave your car in the hotel rather than pay twice.


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> No, you`ll pay for parking in the Citywalk Garage unless you have a Preferred AP, after your first visit parking is free.
> 
> You`re already paying for parking in the hotels, my as well leave your car in the hotel rather than pay twice.


That would be ideal. I’m just really second guessing not being within an easily walkable distance, we’d rather drive than be at the mercy of buses.  I think we’re scarred for life by Disney bus transportation 

Maybe Sapphire Falls then


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> That would be ideal. I’m just really second guessing not being within an easily walkable distance, we’d rather drive than be at the mercy of buses.  I think we’re scarred for life by Disney bus transportation
> 
> Maybe Sapphire Falls then



Some people (I wouldn`t   ) walk from Dockside and Endless Summer to the parks. Once you cross the road, it`s a straight walk over the bridge and down to the entrance for Citywalk. You`ll have RP to your left. It`s not too long a walk, maybe 20 minutes or slightly longer. No shade though.

There are paths all the way. 

Sapphire Falls is beautiful and a big step up from Dockside/Endless Summer.


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> Some people (I wouldn`t   ) walk from Dockside and Endless Summer to the parks. Once you cross the road, it`s a straight walk over the bridge and down to the entrance for Citywalk. You`ll have RP to your left. It`s not too long a walk, maybe 20 minutes or slightly longer. No shade though.
> 
> There are paths all the way.
> 
> Sapphire Falls is beautiful and a big step up from Dockside/Endless Summer.


We visited it during our last stay at RPR and liked it a lot! It’s in the running... Thanks for the advice and chat, once again!


----------



## CarolinaGator

I never remember waiting for buses when we were there.


----------



## cfoxga

C&Jx2 said:


> My husband and I are looking into a quick 3-4 night getaway in November. We have stayed at RPR twice now, but with it just being the husband and I, at a more relaxed and less crowded time, we’re looking into other, cheaper options.
> We really like walking to the park from RPR and before we started staying onsite we’d walk from the Doubletree... But I feel like we’re spoiled now between the short stroll and the boats!
> 
> How is the bus situation at Endless Summer? Are they frequent? Is there often a wait?


We had a split stay between HRH and ESS last Thanksgiving.  The busses were always available at ESS, so we never had to wait more than a minute or two if the first bus was full.  We left our car in the parking garage the entire time.  There are no other stops besides CityWalk and the resort, so it is much better than I remember for Disney when we stayed at AKL...


----------



## LilMamiBella

Dumb question but if I get a reservation through Expedia or somewhere can I buy tickets from some online vendor or does it need to be through this hotel?


----------



## schumigirl

LilMamiBella said:


> Dumb question but if I get a reservation through Expedia or somewhere can I buy tickets from some online vendor or does it need to be through this hotel?



You can buy your park tickets from anywhere and anyone


----------



## EveDallas

C&Jx2 said:


> That would be ideal. I’m just really second guessing not being within an easily walkable distance, we’d rather drive than be at the mercy of buses.  I think we’re scarred for life by Disney bus transportation
> 
> Maybe Sapphire Falls then



Just jumping in to say the buses are NOTHING like Disney. Night and day really. We never waited more than 5 minutes and often not at all because they are constantly running.


----------



## trishadono

My dd is there. Told her to take pics sideways but oh well. View from room.

VIew !

DD at pool now!!

Another view



The white buckets are full of alcohol and $18 . LOL the girls had to try that

Saturday at the pool




Lobby at 9pm Friday


----------



## schumigirl

trishadono said:


> My dd is there. Told her to take pics sideways but oh well. View from room.
> 
> VIew !
> View attachment 572436
> DD at pool now!!
> View attachment 572437View attachment 572438
> Another view
> View attachment 572440View attachment 572441
> 
> View attachment 572442View attachment 572443View attachment 572444View attachment 572445



Thank you for those pics......we don`t have a lot of pictures from there yet.....

Hope she has a lovely trip!


----------



## trishadono

Overall check in was easy.

She picked up our AP's Saturday at the resort. They let her pick up mine without me there. I sent her my CC I used and she showed a picture of my Drivers License.

Only 2 pillows on each bed.. She arrived 1st and texted for extra pillows and blankets.

Shuttle was fast yesterday to the parks.


----------



## trishadono

schumigirl said:


> Thank you for those pics......we don`t have a lot of pictures from there yet.....
> 
> Hope she has a lovely trip!



THX!
WE have stayed at wdw at all the resorts(except ssr) but lately deluxe mostly. She liked it better that disney values by far. It seems like a good place for younger people.

Let me know if anyone has any q's , she leaves tomorrrow.


----------



## trishadono

I think these were supposed to be together . Found a few in her texts I missed .


----------



## schumigirl

trishadono said:


> THX!
> WE have stayed at wdw at all the resorts(except ssr) but lately deluxe mostly. She liked it better that disney values by far. It seems like a good place for younger people.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any q's , she leaves tomorrrow.



Has your daughter tried any of the food options at the hotel?

I don`t think anyone has mentioned eating at the hotel yet......glad to hear she likes it so much.


----------



## trishadono

schumigirl said:


> Has your daughter tried any of the food options at the hotel?
> 
> I don`t think anyone has mentioned eating at the hotel yet......glad to hear she likes it so much.


Just the Starbucks.

She’s gonna try for some night pix later.


----------



## bdyy

How often is the bus to/from volcano bay?  i throughout the day, or only avialabe at


trishadono said:


> My dd is there. Told her to take pics sideways but oh well. View from room.
> 
> VIew !
> View attachment 572436
> DD at pool now!!
> View attachment 572437View attachment 572438
> Another view
> 
> 
> View attachment 572440
> The white buckets are full of alcohol and $18 . LOL the girls had to try that
> View attachment 572441
> Saturday at the pool
> View attachment 572442
> 
> 
> View attachment 572443
> Lobby at 9pm Friday
> View attachment 572444View attachment 572445


Thank you for the pictures! It looks very nice! Is this Dock side or Surf side?


----------



## trishadono

Does the pool or fitness center have a shower for going home day?


----------



## trishadono

bdyy said:


> How often is the bus to/from volcano bay?  i throughout the day, or only avialabe at
> 
> Thank you for the pictures! It looks very nice! Is this Dock side or Surf side?


Dockside. I responded to you on other thread but for others.

One day 6:30, next day 6:15 and bus there and very fast trip. There were lots of buses lined up waiting as well.

Also like Disney they are assigning sections pre boarding.

It’s going home day and the girls are working on their laptops but dd flight later. Says she will let me know about bus to City Walk later.


----------



## trishadono

Sorry with glare she only did one last night.


----------



## bdyy

trishadono said:


> Dockside. I responded to you on other thread but for others.
> 
> One day 6:30, next day 6:15 and bus there and very fast trip. There were lots of buses lined up waiting as well.
> 
> Also like Disney they are assigning sections pre boarding.
> 
> It’s going home day and the girls are working on their laptops but dd flight later. Says she will let me know about bus to City Walk later.


Thank you trishadono!


----------



## trishadono

bdyy said:


> Thank you trishadono!



You are welcome!

She took shuttle to City walk and said it looked like one coming every 5 minutes.

She also asked and there are showers at the free fitness room.


----------



## atricks

Endless Summer Surfside officially reopens on May 26th.

Aventura reopens on June 16th, and at that point *ALL* The hotels will be reopen again.


----------



## macraven

for that update!


----------



## cicatrixx8

Do you still have to wear masks on the buses to the parks right now? I know that they’ve gotten rid of the mask rules in the parks but not sure about buses. Leaving on Thursday this week.


----------



## mkb3

Any advantages to booking surf side over dock side?


----------



## cicatrixx8

mkb3 said:


> Any advantages to booking surf side over dock side?



we stayed at surf side. Not sure about how dockside is inside, but I did notice that when the bus drops you off from the parks it stops at surf side first. That’s always nice.


----------



## wdwrule

Does anyone know how late the ticket desk stays open at Dockside?  Our trip is coming up and we won’t arrive at the hotel until about 6pm or so. Hoping to pick up our annual passes at the hotel then head to the parks.


----------



## serene56

mkb3 said:


> Any advantages to booking surf side over dock side?


surfside is a smaller of the two   (less people)


----------



## MrBellatrixLestrange

serene56 said:


> surfside is a smaller of the two   (less people)


Not sure how many people it will impact but we stayed at the Surfside and noticed that shuttle seemed to stop there first.  That meant that the bus could, and in our case did, fill up with Surfside people prior to going across the street to the Dockside where some might have to wait for another bus.  There was a bus right behind ours so I don't think it made much difference and I suspect if this became problematic they would adjust their routes but it was a small thing I noticed.  I probably should have quoted @mkb3...


----------



## cschaaf

MrBellatrixLestrange said:


> Not sure how many people it will impact but we stayed at the Surfside and noticed that shuttle seemed to stop there first.  That meant that the bus could, and in our case did, fill up with Surfside people prior to going across the street to the Dockside where some might have to wait for another bus.  There was a bus right behind ours so I don't think it made much difference and I suspect if this became problematic they would adjust their routes but it was a small thing I noticed.  I probably should have quoted @mkb3...


Good to know. We saw the same thing between Cabana and Aventura. The busses stopped at Cabana first and we saw several busses in a row never make it over to Aventura (where we were staying) - I can only assume that they got filled up with CB folks. It seemed a little unfair to fill up at CB first.


----------



## EveDallas

Does anyone know if housekeeping is back to normal?


----------



## Tink3815

Staying at Sapphire Falls right now but did a bit of exploring Endless Summer Surfside for future trips. You can walk through the parking garage to International Drive exit to access the street easily.
 Within 5 minutes you can be at Walgreens which sells beer. There is a small liquor store that also sells beer and pop. The restaurants I saw where Subway, KFC and Applebee’s


----------



## MIChessGuy

Having stayed at Surfside most of last week, I can +1 to all the reports about weak soundproofing.  And it was a fairly ordinary level of sound that came in, not just people shouting.  I don't know much about what modern soundproofing involves, but it's pretty obvious they didn't do it.  Still, it did seem to stop before I went to sleep so in all candor it didn't affect me all that much.  

The other thing I didn't like was that, so far as I could tell, my preferred streaming service was not offered on the hotel TV.  A while back, I stayed at the Springhill Suites Flamingo Crossings (*very* nice, by the way) and Netflix was available so I could follow my usual practice of watching Supergirl beat people up the night before I headed out to the parks.  I did find some apps after fiddling around with the remote but Netflix wasn't in there.  That struck me as rather old fashioned, but eh.  

The mini-fridge worked pretty well.  Filled it up with soda and bottled water and it stayed cold the entire trip.


----------



## Skywalker3

How is the wifi at the 2 resorts?? Considering a quick couple of days for spring break ,and have never stayed here. Mainly looking at it for space/separate areas. Son will hope to do some gaming in the afternoon/evenings, and need good wifi. Thanks in advance. 
PS, any other opinions on other resort wifi? We didn't think Aventura was all that great for connectivity, but how is CB or SF? or maybe we just had bad area for signal at Aventura. thanks


----------



## vintagemomma

What is the in room coffee situation? Also any reviews on how the coffee in the food court is? Going during a cheer comp so assuming Starbucks line will be ridiculous in the morning.


----------



## Tink3815

The coffee in the room was alright. I bring my own flavored powdered creamer when I  travel It's more a round flat packet , not like a Keurig pod where you could bring your own. brand. The cups seemed rather small.


----------



## mdsouth

Just a quick review of recent stay in July 2022.  July 7 - 10, 2022.  We stayed at Surfside for the first time.  It was our first time at Universal.  
I was happy I picked Surfside over Dockside due to the size of the resort.  Surfside has two towers and one pool whereas Dockside has four towers and two pools.  So, there were less people in the lobby, etc.
I walked right up to check in with no line and the same when I checked out around 10:30 am.  
The shuttle busses picked up at Surfside first and then went to Dockside.  Occassionally, the busses dropped people off at Dockside first and then Surfside at the end of the night at the close of the parks.  
We did not have to wait longer than maybe five minutes one time to get a bus in the moring.


----------



## schumigirl

mdsouth said:


> Just a quick review of recent stay in July 2022.  July 7 - 10, 2022.  We stayed at Surfside for the first time.  It was our first time at Universal.
> I was happy I picked Surfside over Dockside due to the size of the resort.  Surfside has two towers and one pool whereas Dockside has four towers and two pools.  So, there were less people in the lobby, etc.
> I walked right up to check in with no line and the same when I checked out around 10:30 am.
> The shuttle busses picked up at Surfside first and then went to Dockside.  Occassionally, the busses dropped people off at Dockside first and then Surfside at the end of the night at the close of the parks.
> We did not have to wait longer than maybe five minutes one time to get a bus in the moring.



Thank you for taking the time to report back. 

Glad to hear it was such a good trip and you enjoyed the hotel, and the buses seem to be a hit with everyone who uses them.


----------



## wmoon

We stayed at Dockside 3-11th July in a 2 bed family suite on an aph rate. I have to say we loved it. 

The room was perfect for travelling with our teen giving him a little bit space away from us or vice versa. 

I loved - our view, the food court, the bar with live music at the weekends, the buses which were awesome and the staff. The pool was nice, Starbucks was good. Everywhere was very clean. 

The hotel was big and bustling and I wasn’t sure about it as we arrived during a down pour and the lobby was packed but I’d absolutely stay here again. We had one noise issues on our first night which was just kids running about crazy until they were told off. Other than that the noise wasn’t any worse than other hotels for us. 

We moved to Cabana Bay for the next 9 nights to a family suite, didn’t really like it, grubby and tired compared to Dockside, wouldn’t stay there again. Spent our last 5 nights at Portofino which was lovely as always but for a budget universal resort Dockside certainly exceeded my expectations.


----------



## luvsvacations

I was just wondering if anyone knew if the pool was warm in December.


----------



## MrBellatrixLestrange

luvsvacations said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew if the pool was warm in December.


Was last year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Do either/both of these resorts have grab-n-go options in the food courts (i.e., sandwiches for lunch)?


----------

